# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  خـــــــــاااااص لردووودكم اعزااائي،،،

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد صباحكم / مساءكم 
بالحب والورد والياسمين 
هـــــــنا اعـــــــــزاااائي ..
ستكووون هذه الصفحه مخصصه الى آرائكم في 
*قصة* 
*مــشــاعــــر دعــــــاء ...*
تقبلووووا تـــحــيااااتــــــــــي ومـــوووودتــــي...

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ماشاء الله*

*بداية مشجعهنبي نشوف هل بنت وسوالفها<<لاني احب سوالف البنات في هل السن*

*موفقة بأذن الله*

----------


## علي pt

*لم تسمح لي الفرصة للقراءة الآن*

*لي عودة إن شاء الله*

*موفقة اخية*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

البداية موفقة ماشاء الله .. 

بس دعاء باين عليها عنيدة ...... 

ولا يمكن بحكم سنها والتغيرات اللي تطرأ عليها 


وعلى شخصيتها من حُب الاستقلال والنفور من الأوامر..... 


عائلتها باين عليهم حبابين ....  

أمهم وأبوها عجبتني تربيتهم ليها صراحة ... 

والتزامهم بالحجاب.....وهالأمور...


 





تسلم الأيادي يالغالية ...... 


بصمة تسجيل مُتابعة بإذن الله .... 


واصلي يامُبدعة .. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

ما شاء الله بدايه رائع 
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه 
موفقه يالغلا ,, وعساكٍ على القوه 
بنتظاااااار البارت الجديد بكل شووووق وحماس 

و طبعاً كالعاده من خلف الكواليس  :wink: 

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ماشاءالله عليكِ يافرح...
عيني عليكِ بارده مميزه كما انتِ دائما

قصه اكثر من روووووووعه بجد
بدايه موفقه غناتيي

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه على الطرح الرائع
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على انور محمد وآله
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

بنتظار الباقي وبكل شوق ومحبه...
دمتي متألقه...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*هلا وغلا فرووح/*
*بداايه حليووة ومشوووقه .*
*ربي يعطيكِ العافيه ع الاسلوب الرائع.*
*بانتظااار المزيد.*
*دمتي بوود.*

----------


## حورالعين

سلااااااام....

رجعت وكلي شوووق لكتاااباتكي القوووية...

بداااية حلووووة وموووفقة بئذن الله...

ولاا تتأخري علينا يالقمررر...

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد 


ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن خيه ام حمزاوي 


الله يعطيك العافية 


وبنتظارر التكمله

----------


## نبراس،،،

بداايه موفقه جدا جدا 
هذه فرح كما عرفنااها 
موفقه لكل خيير

----------


## فرح

مشكووورييييييييييييين احبتي 
بحر العجائب...تسلمي لي يالغلا وحضووور داااائم ان شاء الله
عــــــــلي pt...تسلم خيي وبنتظاااارهالطله البهيه 
دمعه على السطور..حبيبتي دعــاء عنييييده بشكل رهييييب بس قلبها طيب وحبااابه 
وحسااااسه  وهافتره تلاقيها البنت صعبه وتريد تثبت قوة شخصيتها ..غااااليتي يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك ..دوووم من المتواااااصلين ياااقلبي تسلمي لي 
ورده محمديه...حبيبتي الروووعه بتواااجدك الغااالي ..اممم ليش من خلف الكوااااليس مااستاااهل انا هههههه..حبيبتي ارحب فيك باي وقت غلاتوووو
دمعه طفله يتيمه...حبيبتي الروووعه بروووعة توااااصلك ويسعدني نووور حروووفك وربي يقضي حوااائجك لدنيا والاخره
شذى الزهراء...حبيبتي الاحلى نووور هالاشراااقه الحلوووه مثلك ياااقلبي 
حور العين...هلاحبيبتي بجد وحششششتينا ودوووم اسأل عنك والاحلى طلتك الغاااليه دووووم لاحرمنا توااااصلك واتمنى تكوني بالقرب من هنا 
نور الهدى...حبيبتي ام حمووودي يسعدقلبي رؤية حروووفك تضيء متصفحي 
اتمنى توااااصلك داااائما ياكل الغلا
نبراس...خيي وهذا انت كما عرفتك داااائما هالتوااااصل الحلووو منك 
يسعد قلبي ان تكووون من المتابعين 
احبتي ..كل الشكر لايفي حق توااااصلكم 
اسأل الله بحق محمدوآله بتسهيل اموركم وقضاء حوائجكم جميعا 
دمتم بحفظ لله ورعايته 
واسألكم الدعــــــااااء

----------


## نبراس،،،

جمييل كل شيء على ما يراام 
وننتظر الاحدااث في ليلة التكلييف 
بالعااده تكوون جمييله الاحدااث 
بس هلبنت شكلهاا فلته 
في الادب و الفهم الله يخليهاا
ننتظر بشوق للاحدااث القادمه
دمتي كما يشاء الله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


ماشاء الله الأحداث ماشية تمام التمام ...

بس تمنيت تكملي الحفلة الليلة :(

يلا ننتظر بكرة بكل شوووق...

البارت روووعة غناتي ومو غريب عليك أبد...


موفقة لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*البارت اليوم رووووووعه يجنن*
*تمنيت اكون معااهم معرف ليش ؟؟*
*اسلوب رائع ومشووق فرووحه*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه*
*وبانتظار بارت جديد بكل شووق*
*حمااكِ ربي من كل سوء*

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله عليكِ فروحه
دوم أسلوبك مشوق في الكلام
وتجدبين القراء بشكل جميل
وتخلينا نمشي مع الاحداث بكل سلاسه
الاحداث مرة حلوة
وتمنيت اكون وياهم في الحفلة
وأشوف ويش بيسوون فيها
عاد مع حركات جنوووووه
الي بتسويها
يالله بكرة إن شاء الله نشوف بقية الاحداث ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يالغلا ..
موفقة دوووووووووم يارب ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اسلوبك مشوق جدا*

*بنتظار البقيه*

*موفقه*

----------


## فرح

تسلمووولي احبااائي ..
نبراس..الاجمل دوووم تشريفك ومتاااابعتك 
امممم هاااا اعترف كيف عرفت ان الاحداث تكون جميله  :toung:  :embarrest: ههههه :wink:  امزح شكله الكف وااااااصل
وانا انتظر هطووول حرووووفك المتلاله في سماء متصفحي 
دموووعي حبيبتي...الروووعه بحضووورك الذي يزيدني شجاااعه في المواااصله 
وهذا كله بتشجيعكم المتوااااصل لي 
شذاااوي حبيبتي...الشوووق ينتظر لمسه من قلمك وجماااال هالطله المشرقه دوووم غلاتوووه
ولايهمك حبيبتي  الليله كوني معاااهم بجد في الواااقع شي رااائع مشااعر لاتوصف بالقلم 
حبيبتي هموووسه...لجماااال حضووورك طاااابعه الخااااص بك غاااليتي 
يسعد القلب رؤية حروووفك تنووور صفحتي دوووم توااااصلك الغااالي 
حبيبتي بحووور...تسلمي غلاتي وحضووورك يعني لي الكثير لاحرمنا  هالطله البهيه 
احبتي ..المعذره اذااا كااانت ردوووودي سريعه 
بجد يخجلني ان لااوووفي لكم بالرد تستاهلووون كل خير 
لكني لاانسااااكم من الدعاء لكم ولوالديكم 
وانا بدوووي اطلب منكم الدعااااء فلاتنسووووني منه 
قضى الله حوااائجكم بحق قااضي الحاجات 
سيدي قطيع الكفوف اباالفضل العباس عليه السلام  
دمتم بالحب والموووده

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
عجبتني الحفلة حقتها حسيت نفسي وياهم عدددل ..... :) 
ماشاء الله وصفك لكل شي دقيق ...ويخلينا نستشعر الأجواء بشكل كبير... 

مسكينة جنى كلا يسموها جنية هههههههههه 

بس خفيفة دم حدها هالجنية هههههه ... 
وهذي صديقة دعاء شكلها صارت تغار منها أو شي مثل كذا يعني.... 
أو يمكن شافت إن أبوها مايتكلم فقللت من قيمتها ...لصغر عقلها .....وعدم وعيها  
الله اعلم... والله يستر عليهم ... 


تسلم الأيادي الرااائعة فروووح 

على البارت الجناااااان حده    :) 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين .. 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*البارت اليوم يجننننننننننن عنجد مثل ماقلتي فرح احس نفسي ويااهم*
*بالاخص هالجلوة (إلهي بالزهراء) سامعتنها الليله والحين اشووفها*
*شي راائع ومناااسب لجوء حفلة دعااء*
*اسلوب شيق ومميز يغلب على كتابتكِ فروووح*
*ربي يسلم هالفكر المبدع والاسلوووب الحلووو*
*ونتتظر مايجود به قلمكِ هنا بحرارة ولهفه*
*دمتي بسعـــــــــــــــادهـــــ*
*تقبلي تحيااتي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

ذكر اهل البيت داائما راائع 
احدااث جمييله والله يبيلغ الجمييع ويحتفل
بتكليف بنااتهم مثل هذا الاحتفاال الشيق
مشكووره خييه والله يبلغ اهلهاا فيهاا 
اتوقع ان زعل صاحبتهاا منهاا
لانهاا نست ما عزمتهاا على الحفل يمكن  :wacko: 
او غيرانه منهاا لان اعطوهاا هذيه هذا
 حال البناات ههه :bigsmile:  :toung: 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
دموووع...شذااااوي..*نـبرااااس*
كل الشكر لكم ع تواااااصلكم وحسن متابعتكم 
داااائما تفوووح من متصفحي شذى عطر حرووووفكم اعزاااائي
لاعدمنا نووور اشرااااقتكم المنييييييره
دمتم بحفظ لله ورعايته
واسمحوووولي ع التقصير تجاه حروووفكم المتألقه

----------


## أم سيدعلي

مند زمن لم ادخل لمنتدى ودلك لظروف المت بي ولكن من افتحت الصفحة ورأيت فيها ابداعك عاودني الحنين من جديد الى الدخول في اوقات اكون فيها مجهدة وعندما اقرا ماسطرت انسى كل التعب فشكرا لك مرة اخرى واتمنى لك التوفيق بحق محمد وال محمد الطاهرين

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما شاء الله بنت عااقله 
بس بالنسبه لصاحبتهاا الغلط مو منهاا من امهاا 
إلي ما تقدر احسااس النااس وبكل جرئه تأمر بنتهاا 
انهاا تترك صاحبتهاا لسبب أهي تجهله اصلا 
بنت مزيونه وذكيه ومأدبه ويش نااقصنهاا 
الكلام باللساان قطعا مهم ولكن اذا فقد فالعمل هو الاهم
 كما هو الحاال عند واالد دعااء
ويش الفايده من اللسلان اذا كان لا يعمل بالخيير 
هنيأ لدعااء بواالدهاا المؤمن الذي اجااد تربيهاا 
مشكووره خييه ام حمزه على هذا الجهد الراائع 
دمتي موفقه لكل خيير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

مثل ماتوقعت يعني... 

وش هالمنطق ..؟؟  وش هالناس ..وش هالأم ..؟؟
مايخافوا الله !!! 
ولاعندهم ذرة مشاعر... 


اممم شوق انسانة طيبة وهادئة جداً..وتحل كل شي بالعقل.. 
اتوقع ماتكبر السالفة وتعفو عنهم ... 
ويمكن يمكن يستحوا على دمهم إذا عندهم قطرة دم ....>>منفعلة عدل  

تسلم الأيادي فروووح الباااارت حماسي ويشد الأعصاب.. 
عيشتيني ويا الأحداث بقوووة 


بانتظار الجديد وكلي شوووق وأمل...... 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..وببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين  

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
*اليوم البارت حماااسي ومشوووق للغد..*
*بس بصراحه مو منطق واسلوب من الاخت ام حنان على تربية ابو علي..*
*كل هذا علشاان مايتكلم مايعرف يربي قلة عقل يعني لدرجة..*
*لو اني من دعاء ويلي امووووت كل شي والا الغالي ابوي..(الله يرحمه)..*
*على كلا بس يمكن شوووق تحل الموضوع بهدواة وتنحرج ام حنان منها..*
*فـرح وياكـل الفرح والاحساس/*
*لازلتي تصاارعين الابداااع والاسلوب المشوووق*
*فااصفق لكِ بحرارة ع دفء حروفكِ الطيبه*
*ولازلنا بانتظااار التتمة من الحدث بشووق* 
*ودعائي لكِ بكل خير وسعااده بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*حمـــــــاكِ ربي من كل سـوء*
*تقبلي مروري*

----------


## حلاالكون

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*
*فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح*
*قصة جميله <<<<<فيها اسلوب تشويق* 
*مرررررره روعه<<<<<فيها عبرررررر*
*نتطر البارت الجاي سلمت أناملك (* _ *)*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ياااااااااااااااااي واجد تأثرت*

*هل حبوبه دعاء والله ماتسناهل من يخجلها*

*بس اخ لو تطيح البنت ولام في يدي كان وريتهم الكلام الي* 


*ينفع لاشكالهم<<<مصدقه حالش عدل*

*بلانتظااااااااااااااار بكل شوق* 

*وتسلم يمينك وعساك ع القوه دوم*

----------


## فرح

> مند زمن لم ادخل لمنتدى ودلك لظروف المت بي ولكن من افتحت الصفحة ورأيت فيها ابداعك عاودني الحنين من جديد الى الدخول في اوقات اكون فيها مجهدة وعندما اقرا ماسطرت انسى كل التعب فشكرا لك مرة اخرى واتمنى لك التوفيق بحق محمد وال محمد الطاهرين



 الحمدلله على السلامه غاااليتي ام سيد علي..
هــلا وكل الغـــــــلا هذا من طيبك حبيبتي 
ربي يبعد التعب عنك وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
الشكر موصول لك عاااليتي ولتعطيرك صفحتي المتوااااضعه
يعطيك العاافيه وحضوووور داااائم ان شاء الله 
وربي يقضي حوااائجك بحق قااضي الحاجات سيدي ابالفضل العباس عليه السلام

----------


## فرح

> ما شاء الله بنت عااقله 
> بس بالنسبه لصاحبتهاا الغلط مو منهاا من امهاا 
> إلي ما تقدر احسااس النااس وبكل جرئه تأمر بنتهاا 
> انهاا تترك صاحبتهاا لسبب أهي تجهله اصلا 
> بنت مزيونه وذكيه ومأدبه ويش نااقصنهاا 
> الكلام باللساان قطعا مهم ولكن اذا فقد فالعمل هو الاهم
> كما هو الحاال عند واالد دعااء
> ويش الفايده من اللسلان اذا كان لا يعمل بالخيير 
> هنيأ لدعااء بواالدهاا المؤمن الذي اجااد تربيهاا 
> ...



 تسلم اخوووي *نبراس،،،*
ع نوووور اطلالتك المضيئه دووووم 
والروووعه تكمن بتوااااجدك الغاااالي 
لاخلاولاعدم من الطيبيييييييييين ،،
وهنيئا لي بقارئ مثلك ،،متألق ومتمــــيز
 كن بالقرب من هـــــنا دااائما

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آل محمد
> وعجل بفرج مولانا صاحب الزمان روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
> 
> 
> مثل ماتوقعت يعني...
> نعم غاااليتي  
> 
> وش هالمنطق ..؟؟ وش هالناس ..وش هالأم ..؟؟
> ...



 تسلمي لي حبيبة قلبي* دمــــــوووع*
ويسلم عمرك الغااالي ياعمري
حضوووورك كشذى الورد لاعدمنا هالانواااار المضيئه 
وانا بشووووق الى هطوووول حروووفك العطره غاااليتي
حدااائق من الزهووور لقلبك 
حوائكم مقضيه ان شاء الله بحق الصلاة على محمدوعلى آله الهداة

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
> *اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين**اليوم البارت حماااسي ومشوووق للغد..*
> *بس بصراحه مو منطق واسلوب من الاخت ام حنان على تربية ابو علي..*
> *كل هذا علشاان مايتكلم مايعرف يربي قلة عقل يعني لدرجة..*
> *لو اني من دعاء ويلي امووووت كل شي والا الغالي ابوي..(الله يرحمه)..*
> *ربي يرحمه ويرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات* *على كلا بس يمكن شوووق تحل الموضوع بهدواة وتنحرج ام حنان منها..*
> *فـرح وياكـل الفرح والاحساس/*
> *لازلتي تصاارعين الابداااع والاسلوب المشوووق*
> *فااصفق لكِ بحرارة ع دفء حروفكِ الطيبه*
> ...



 مشكووووره حبيبتي شذااااوي 
ع توااااجدك الغااالي تعطرت صفحتي بعطرك الفوااااح
غااااليتي يخجلني اطراااائك ،،
وانا بانتظااار شذى حروووفك بشووووق
اجمل الامنياااات بالتوفيق والسعاااده

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*
> *اللهم صلي وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آل محمد**فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح*
> *قصة جميله <<<<<فيها اسلوب تشويق* 
> *مرررررره روعه<<<<<فيها عبرررررر*
> *نتطر البارت الجاي سلمت أناملك (* _ *)*



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك حبيبتي حــــــــــلا
الاجمل جماااال حضوووورك الطيب
رووووعة توااااصلك هي الاحلى حبيبتي
لاعدمنا نووور هالطله

----------


## فرح

> *ياااااااااااااااااي واجد تأثرت*
> 
> *هل حبوبه دعاء والله ماتسناهل من يخجلها*
> 
> *بس اخ لو تطيح البنت ولام في يدي كان وريتهم الكلام الي* 
> 
> 
> *ينفع لاشكالهم<<<مصدقه حالش عدل*
> *ياااااااااارب كل هذا عشااان دعااااء زين لو اناااا ويش تسوييين هههههه امزح يالغلا* 
> ...



 يسلم عمرك حبيبتي بحوووور
وتسلمي لي ع حسن المتاااابعه غااااليتي 
وانا بنتظاااار حرووووفك العطره بشوووق

----------


## آهات حنونه

ماشاء الله بااارت رائع

كلة حكم مفيده ب ياريت الناس تعرف الحق من الباطل

واللخ مظن في هل الزمن احد ينظلم ويظل ساكت

يسلمو حبيبتي

----------


## طيف الاحبة

يسلمو النامل الي تكتب والله بالعزيز اقوم انام ماني قادره ابغه اكمل القصه كلها يالله باروح انام واتحلم ويش بيصير في عيد الميلاد الله يحفظها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
*كما توقعت تماماً..شوق تحل الموضوع وام حنان لها الاحراج..*
*بس الحمدلله انها توعت وفهمت ان ربي اذا حرم عبده من شي يعوضه*
*بشيء ثااني .*
*البارت صح قصير بس حلوو وهاادف ..*
*ذووق في الكتابه لامتناااهي ..*
*ربي يسلم دياااتكِ حبيبتي فرح..*
*وربي يجعل ايامكِ فرح وسعادهـ بحق محمد وآله الاطهار..*
*لازلنا ننتظر توافد الاحدااث بكل لهفه..*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن..*
*اقبلي تواجدي هنا..*

----------


## طيف الاحبة

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد صباح الخير على الجميع تسلم الانامل الي كتبت والله يوفقك غناتي والله البارحه ما عرفت انام ابغه اعرف ويش صار في عيد ميلاددعاء والله احلوتتتت

----------


## طيف الاحبة

الله يهدي الجميع مااتخيل مشاعر دعاء تراني حساسه بزياده الى متى الناس بيحسو انه ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه حالهم من حالنا ليهم الاحقيه يعيشو مثل اي واحد منعم عليه بالصحه الحمد لله والله شزينها ام دعاء مع اني عشت في اجواء القصه لو شفت ام حنان قبل ام دعاء عطيتها كلمه حليوه لازم يحط الواحد في باله هده النعمه من عند الرب الجليل

----------


## أمينه

رائعه كعادتك عزيزتي *فرح* 

واصلي إبداعك ونحن في الإنتظار  
 
تقبلي تحياتي 


هذه أنا  


أمينه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

ماشاء الله على شووق وعلى تربيتها ....

عجبتني بقووووة ردة فعلها ...


والحمد لله إن الصورة وضحت ..وأم حنان اعتذرت ...



سلمت راحة يديكِ ...

وسلم إبداعكِ التصويري..

بانتظار كل جديد ....

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ...بحق من هم النور..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

> ماشاء الله بااارت رائع
> 
> كلة حكم مفيده ب ياريت الناس تعرف الحق من الباطل
> 
> واللخ مظن في هل الزمن احد ينظلم ويظل ساكت
> 
> يسلمو حبيبتي



 يسلم قلبك حبيبتي بـحوووور
بجد غاااليتي البشر ماعندها الاالكلام في غير مكانه 
ولو بتابعهم يتعب ،،
تسلمي  لي ودوووم توااااصلك ياالغلا
دمتِ برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> يسلمو النامل الي تكتب والله بالعزيز اقوم انام ماني قادره ابغه اكمل القصه كلها يالله باروح انام واتحلم ويش بيصير في عيد الميلاد الله يحفظها



 يسلم عمرك الغااالي غاااليتي طـــــيف
حضووووررااائع لاخلاولاعدم من الغاليييييييين
واتمنى دوووم توااااصلك حبيبتي 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
> *اللهم صل وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آل محمد**كما توقعت تماماً..شوق تحل الموضوع وام حنان لها الاحراج..*
> *بس الحمدلله انها توعت وفهمت ان ربي اذا حرم عبده من شي يعوضه*
> *بشيء ثااني .*
> *البارت صح قصير بس حلوو وهاادف ..*
> *اياااامك الحلوووه**ذووق في الكتابه لامتناااهي ..*
> *تسلمي لي حبيبتي ع الاطراااء* *ربي يسلم دياااتكِ حبيبتي فرح..*
> *وربي يجعل ايامكِ فرح وسعادهـ بحق محمد وآله الاطهار..*
> *جميعا ان شاء الله**لازلنا ننتظر توافد الاحدااث بكل لهفه..*
> ...



 شذااااوي حبيبتي 
لحضوووورك داااائما طااابعه الخاااص في قلبي 
يسعد القلب رؤية حرووووفك تضيء بصفحتي 
وانا انتظر عبق وشذى حروووفك العذبه 
لقلبك بساتين من الزهووور النرجسيه
دمتِ بالحب والاماااني حبيبتي

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد صباح الخير على الجميع تسلم الانامل الي كتبت والله يوفقك غناتي والله البارحه ما عرفت انام ابغه اعرف ويش صار في عيد ميلاددعاء والله احلوتتتت



يسلم عمرك الغاااالي حبيبتي طــــيف
مساءك بالرحمه والغفران ونورالهدايه 
يسعدني دوووم هالاشرااااقه الحلوووه مثلك ياااقلبي 
دمتِ بحفظ المولى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> الله يهدي الجميع
>  مااتخيل مشاعر دعاء تراني حساسه بزياده الى متى الناس بيحسو انه ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه حالهم من حالنا ليهم الاحقيه يعيشو مثل اي واحد منعم عليه بالصحه الحمد لله والله شزينها ام دعاء مع اني عشت في اجواء القصه لو شفت ام حنان قبل ام دعاء عطيتها كلمه حليوه لازم يحط الواحد في باله هده النعمه من عند الرب الجليل



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي طــــيف
غاااليتي بعض البشر يتكلمون ويجرحون مشاعر الاخرين
وقلوبهم قاسيه لاتتأثر بشي 
الحمدلله رب العالمين 
ماشاء الله عليهم يمتلكون قلوب صافيه  ونور في قلوبهم 
ولله في خلقه شؤون 
كل الشكر لك غلاتوووه 
دوووم منووووره ويسعد القلب رؤية حروووفك العطره
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> رائعه كعادتك عزيزتي *فرح* 
> 
> واصلي إبداعك ونحن في الإنتظار  
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي  
> 
> هذه أنا  
> 
> 
> ...



 تسلمي لي امـــــــــووونه حبيبتي 
الروووعه انتي يااااقلبي 
والابدااااع  بفضل تشجيعكم لي 
وهذا يشجعني ع العطاء اكثر عزيزتي 
دوووم انتظر توااااصلك الحلووو مثلك يالغلا
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمدوعلى آله 
> وعجل بفرج امامنا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
> 
> ماشاء الله على شووق وعلى تربيتها .... 
> عجبتني بقووووة ردة فعلها ... 
> 
> والحمد لله إن الصورة وضحت ..وأم حنان اعتذرت ... 
> 
> ...



 يسلم عمرك يااااعمري دمــــــــوووع 
اكتست صفحتي بضياء حروووفك بريقا ونورا
وكأني لتواراءها حروووفي مضيئه لضيااائك غاااليتي
هنا حبيبتي قرأت حروووفك بنبرة صووووتك 
فأنطبعت الابتسااامه ع شفتي لاني شعرت بقربي منك 
لقلبك حدااائق من الزهوروالياسمين 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

قصه مره روعه ومؤثره
مشكوووره خيتي 
يعطيك ربي العافيه 
ننتظر باقي الأحداث
مشكووووووره

----------


## فرح

> قصه مره روعه ومؤثره
> 
> مشكوووره خيتي 
> يعطيك ربي العافيه 
> ننتظر باقي الأحداث
> 
> مشكووووووره



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي فوفو الحلوووه
الروووعة بنووور توااااجدك الغااالي 
والشكر لك غاااليتي لحضووورك الطيب
دووووم انتظر هالاشراااقه الحلوووه مثلك غلاتوووه
دمتِ برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## أم سيدعلي

القصة مرة روعة بالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام عليكم..*
*البارت اليوم حلوو حيوي وفيه فكاهة مرتجى*
*عنجد عجبتني حنان انها فهمت كيف اسأت الى دعاء واعتذارها منها*
*ودعااء ماشاء الله عليها حلو اسلوبها في منع الاحراج عن حنان*
*اما مرتجى كلامه ضحكني ع زوووجته بس مايصير صحيح حتى السلام ماردت عليه ولا الله يعطيك العافيه*
*<< ههههههه الله يعينه*
*مقطع اليوم مذهل وحلوووو كتير* 
*تستحقي الشكر والثنااء الجزيل عمري فروح ع طرح هذه القصه*
**
*تخليني نعيش باجواء حليوة ولطيفه* 
*كل هذا من اسلوبكِ الكتابي الراااقي* 
*ربي يسلم هاليدين وماننحرم روعة جديدها*
*رعاكِ الله بعينه التي لاتناام*
*موفقه بحق محمد وآله*
*شذى ..*
 :in_love:  :wavetowel2:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
علي علي علي.. ويش هالمرة ياربي ...تغار حدها... 
لاوحتى أهله تبغى تبعده عنهم ..ماصارت اللهم ياكافي....

الله لايبلانا ياارب..


 

توقعت إن دعاء تتردد في السماح في البداية ..لأن راس يابس شووي ... 
بس ماشاء الله عليها عاااقلة ... 
أحس ماكأنها طفلة ماشاء الله ... 


حبيبتي فروووح البااارت حماااس بقووة  

تسلمي يارب..ويسلم عقلك وتفكيرك .... 
بانتظار كل جديد وبكل شووق.. 
موفقة لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## طيف الاحبة

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ما شاء الله الا حداث كل ما جاها وتحلو الله على دعاء وصفاء قلبها يرحم الله امها وابوها على التربيه والله يعين ابو كريم ويصبره معور قلبي مسكين ننتظر بقية الاحداث بشغف ويسلمو غناتي لاطولي علينا

----------


## فرح

> القصة مرة روعة بالتوفيق انشاء الله



 مشكوووره غاااليتي ام سيد علي 
الروووعة بروووعة وشذى عطر حروووفك 
تسلميييييين حبيبتي ،،دوووم منووووره
دمتِ بخييييييييييير

----------


## سر النجاة

ما شاء الله 
غبت كم يوم عن المنتدى  ولما رجعت لقيت قصة جديدة 
أحاول افرغ نفسي لقرائتها 
ونرد بعدين 
وفقتي لكل خير

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ماشاء الله الاحداث بدت تصير أحلى

تسلم يمينك

وبلانتظار دائما لجديدك المميز*

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين*
> 
> *السلام عليكم..*
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
> *البارت اليوم حلوو حيوي وفيه فكاهة مرتجى*
> *عنجد عجبتني حنان انها فهمت كيف اسأت الى دعاء واعتذارها منها*
> *ودعااء ماشاء الله عليها حلو اسلوبها في منع الاحراج عن حنان*
> *اما مرتجى كلامه ضحكني ع زوووجته بس مايصير صحيح حتى السلام ماردت عليه ولا الله يعطيك العافيه*
> ...



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي شذااااوي 
توااااصل غاااليتي اعتز به ويسعدني توااااجدك يالغلا
الروووعه هيه رووووعة هالاشرااااقه المميزه دوووم ياااقلبي
يعطيك العااافيه غلاتوووه
وقضى الله حوااائجك لدنيا والاخره بحق الصلاة
على محمدوعلى آله الابرار
لك مني اجمل الامنيات بالتوفيق

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الابرار
> وعجل بفرج امامنا صاحب العصر والزما ارواحنا فداه
> 
> علي علي علي.. ويش هالمرة ياربي ...تغار حدها...
> ربي لايبلانا مثل هيك تحسيه جنوون  
> لاوحتى أهله تبغى تبعده عنهم ..ماصارت اللهم ياكافي....
> حب التملك  
> الله لايبلانا ياارب.. 
> ...



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك ياكل الغلا 
دمــــــــــوووع 
كلمااااتي توقفت هنا  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  حبيبتي 
انا من يشتاااق الى هطووول كلماااتك الداااافئه 
اسأل الله العلي القدير 
بقضاء حوااائجك وجميع المؤمنين بحق 
قطيع الكفين ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام
دمتِ برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
> اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الهداة ما شاء الله الا حداث كل ما جاها وتحلو الله على دعاء وصفاء قلبها يرحم الله امها وابوها على التربيه
> اياااامك الاحلى بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين والله يعين ابو كريم ويصبره معور قلبي مسكين ننتظر بقية الاحداث بشغف ويسلمو غناتي لاطولي علينا



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك حبيبتي طــــــيف
يسعد قلبي رؤية حرووووفك تنيييييييير متصفحي 
دوووم انتظر رووووعة توااااصلك ياااقلبي 
لاخلاولاعدم من الغاليييييييييييين
دمتِ بالحب والمووووده
لااطول هذه عااااد غلاتي ..حسب ظرووووفي  :embarrest:  :toung:

----------


## فرح

> ما شاء الله 
> غبت كم يوم عن المنتدى ولما رجعت لقيت قصة جديدة 
> أحاول افرغ نفسي لقرائتها 
> ونرد بعدين 
> وفقتي لكل خير



 الحمدلله على السلامه حبيبتي سـر النجاة 
موافتقدناااك وسئلنا عنك حبيبتي في الغيااب والحضور 
آخر الغياااب عزيزتي ،،ونورتي 
امممم  انتظر حبيبتي عووودتك  بشووووق 
يعطيك العااافيه واسعدني توااااجدك الغااالي 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> *ماشاء الله الاحداث بدت تصير أحلى*
> 
> *تسلم يمينك*
> 
> *وبلانتظار دائما لجديدك المميز*



 يسلم عمرك الغااالي حبيبتي بــحــووور
اياااامك الاحلى بولاية اميري علي عليه السلام 
التميز بفضل توااااصلكم غاااليتي 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## نبراس،،،

صحييح هذي المره  دفشههه  :wacko: 
احدااث ولا اروع ماشاء الله عليكم خييه 
تسلم ايدينكم وفكركم الطيب
 دمتي بخيير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام عليكم فرووحهـ*
*البارت اليووم روووووعه عنجد الاجواء العائليه تعطي جو حلوووو*
*واكيد بتصير احلى لان جنى بتوافق ع يااسر وبنفرح فيها*
*بس شوي تصرف زهره مو حليو مع زوجها تبغى تقهره والسلام*
*بصراحه في نااس كذا اعرفه يخربوا بين الاخ واهله <<اووف*
*ع كلا اليوم كل شيء عجبني حسيت بوناااسه واني اقرأ <<خوفي استجن..خخخخ*
*تسلمييييييين غلاتي ع البارت الحلوووو*
*ذوووق جميل كتابياً واسلووب مشووق* 
*عسى ربي يحميج من كل شر بحق محمد وآله الاطهاار*
*ودائمااً بنتظااار حدث جديد بلهفه* 
*دمتي بسعادهـــــــــ*
*تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


حركاااااااات جنية بتنخطب هههههه

أما هذي زهرة زودتها عااااد .......الله يستر ويش بيصير الحين ؟!!


يعطيك العافية فروووح ع الباااارت الرووووعة والحماسي من جد ....

وتسلم الأيادي ياااااارب...   :)

ننتظر الجديد وكلنا شوووق..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد

تسلم إيدك فرح على هيك قصة 
ممتعة ومفيدة وله طابع خاص بجد حبيتها
وأنا من المتابعين لها

وننتظر البقية

تحياتي لك عزيزتي

----------


## فرح

مشكوووريييييين اعـــــــزااائــــــــــي....
نبراس...شذااااوي...دمــــــــــوووع...Habit Roman
حرووووفكم ونووور توااااصلكم يسقط على حروووفي كقطرااات من الندى
كلمااااتكم غمرتني بالفرح ،،،
من الاعماااق اشكركم نووورتوا متصفحي نورالله قلوبكم بحب نبي الرحمه
محمدوآله الاطهار ..
عجز السان عن خط الحروووف فوق السطووور...
امممممم ارحب فيك حبيبتي Habit Roman
واسعدني تواااجدك واهلا ومرحبا بك يالغلادوووم هالاشراااقه الحلوووه مثلك عزيزتي 
جميعا اقطف لكم وردالياسمين واقدمه لكم وانثره على حروووفكم احبتي 
دمتم برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
زهرة ماقصرت .....لسانها متبري منها هههههه  
الله يستر بس .......... 

سبحان الله كلن في هالدنيا ياخذ نصيبه ..ولا مُرتجى مايستاهل اللي يصيبه  
استغفر الله ربييي......اللهم لااعتراض... 

تسلم الأيادي فروووح ع البااارت الأكثر من رووعة ... 
بانتظار كل جديد... :) 
موفقة لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكم ..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين  
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*كلامهم حلووو جلستهم احلى*
*بس زهره الله يهديها جننت مرتجى ورفعت ضغطه شكلهاا*
*بس جنووووه الله يتمم لها بخييير* 
*وان شاء الله اخوانها يفرحوا فيهاا*
*يسلمووو فرح ع هيييك مقطع حلووو*
*بانتظاار كل جديد بشوق وبسمه*
*ماننحرم ابداعكِ غاليتي*
*موفقه ومقضية حوائجحكِ بحق السيدة الزهراء عليها السلام*
*دمتي بحمى الجليل*
*تحياتي العطره*

----------


## نبراس،،،

اتاابع روعة ما تخطوون 
دمتي بالف خيير

----------


## Habit Roman

*هلا هلا هلا والله فرووووحه* 

*بارت مرة حلو واجد بس مرة قصير*

*وهذا زهروه مسكين رجلها لو اني منها من شتها بره البيت بس مساكين اولاده علشان اولاده ساكت عنها*

*ودعاء وه وه وه فديتها تجنن* 
*وجنوووووو يارب يوفقها ويسعدها مع ياسر*

*تحياتي*

----------


## طيف الاحبة

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد صباح الخير على الجميع يالله ننتظر خطبت جنى ويش بيصير الله يعين ابو كرررريم ميكين ويصبره ويهدي مريته عليه والله ياسر خوش رجال

----------


## أمينه

جزئيه رائعه جدا وإسلوب أروع في الطرح 

تناغم وتداخل في الأحداث بشكل ممتاز 

وصراحه زهرووه زهقتني :evil: & عسى تزهر فيها الحصبه & على قولة أمي العودة هههههههههه :bigsmile: 
هداويه مي مره هذي مصيبه الله يعين زوجها عليها ولو أني من زوجها سطرتها كف محترم <<<< واجد زهقانه البنيه فيها :toung:     بس بصراحه أحسها بتعطي جو إثاره في القصه  :rolleyes: 

وأتوقع أحداث ساره في الجزء القادم 


تسلمي غاليتي _فرح_ والله يعطيك ألف عافيه  


تقبلي تحياتي 


هذه أنا 

أمينو
 :embarrest:

----------


## looovely

* ســلااااااامون..* 
*يعطيك العافيه عـ القصة..*
* روووووعة..مُبدعة ماشا الله عليييييك* 
*أما زهور بدعت يلعن ابو لهواش..عليها اللسان متبري منها*
* وجنوووه أكيد بتزوج لامحآآآل هههههه*
* إن شاء الله مُتابعين*
* دمتِ في حفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## فرح

دمـــــــــوووع ...شـــذاااااوي...نــــــــبرااااس...Habit Roman
طـــــــيف...امــــــــــووونه...looovely
من القلب احبااااب قلبي اشكركم ع حسن متابعتكم 
اعتز بهيك توااااصل منكم ،،نقشت حروووفكم ليس فقط في هذه الصفحه
وانما في قلبي ..
حروووفكم لامعه وضياءها ووصل القلب 
نورالله قلوبكم بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
دمتم لي ودااامت حروووفكم العطره ..
اجمل الامنيااات لكم بالتوفيق 
اسمحووولي ع التقصييييير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..*
*بصرااحه اشتقناا للاحداث المتتاليه الراائعه..*
*فعلا كانت اليوم روووووووووعه ومن كذا بكيت في موقف مرتجى*
*وهو رايح لامه ليش معرف ؟؟**عور قلبي والله ..*
*بس احداثهم تظل حلوووة والكتابه احلى ..*
*فرووحتي الغاليه ماقصرتي اليوم في الاسلوب الجذاب..*
*سلمت يمناااكِ ع هيييك تشويق وكتابه سلسه..*
*ماننحرم من ابداعكِ المتوااصل..*
*دمتي في رعاية المولى..*
*تقبلي مروري..*

----------


## سر النجاة

هلا فروحه
 كما وعدتش إني أقرأ القصة بس ما قرأتها كاملة
بس بارتين  الله يقدرني على البقية
الصراحة بداية حلوة شوقتيني إن يكون عندي بنت 
وبعد لاحظت تطور في الأسلوب لأن في القصة الاولى كنت احس عندش صعوبة في الكتابة باللهجة العامية يعني كانت خليط بين الفصحى والعامية  ... بس في الجديدة حسيت أكثر إنطلاق في الكتابة 

موفقه أختي 
دمتي بخير

----------


## زهور الامل

ماشاء الله عليك فروووحه 
من المتابعين بس من ورى الكواليس 
وبدون تسجيل شكله بجيني كف ههههه
بس والله وبدون مجامله جميله وعجبتني 
ننتظر التكمله وان شاء الله ردي بالنهايه 
دعائي لك بالصحه والعافيه

----------


## حلاالكون

فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح يسلمواااااااااااااااا
نتظرك بفارغ الصبرر

----------


## نبراس،،،

الاحدااث رراائعه جدا جدا
زوجة رجااوي حقيقة نكد على اصووله  :wacko: 
بس اكييد في النهاايه بتعقل بتصيير خوش مره
فرح راائع جدا اسلووبكم في كتاابة القصص 
وفعلا اسلووبكم مشووق ومميز
اتمنى لك التوفييق الداائم

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
> *اللهم صل وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آل محمد**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..*
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه**بصرااحه اشتقناا للاحداث المتتاليه الراائعه..*
> *وانا اشقت الى روووعة هطووول حروووفكم العذبه*
> *بس الظروووف* *فعلا كانت اليوم روووووووووعه ومن كذا بكيت في موقف مرتجى*
> *وهو رايح لامه ليش معرف ؟؟**عور قلبي والله ..*
> *سلامة قلبي حبيبتي ،،نفس الشعور وقتها تمنيت اشوف المرحومه امي وبالذات في هالفتره اتمنى ان تكون بجانبي رحم الله موتانا واموات المؤمنين* *بس احداثهم تظل حلوووة والكتابه احلى ..*
> *تسلمي حبيبتي هذا من طيبك* *فرووحتي الغاليه ماقصرتي اليوم في الاسلوب الجذاب..*
> *سلمت يمناااكِ ع هيييك تشويق وكتابه سلسه..*
> ...



 شذااااوي حبيبتي 
يسلم قلبك الغااالي  ولاحرمنا هالاشراااقه الحلوووه مثلك غلاتووو
دوووم منوووره ياااااقلبي 
دمتِ برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> هلا فروحه
> هـــــــــلا وكل الغـــــــــــلا بالغالييييييييييين حبيبتي 
> ســـــر النجاةكما وعدتش إني أقرأ القصة بس ما قرأتها كاملة
> بس بارتين الله يقدرني على البقية
> ان شاء الله يالغلاايييه كمليها الصراحة بداية حلوة شوقتيني إن يكون عندي بنت 
> ايييه بجد حلاة البنوووته في البيت مثل الورده ياحبي لعنااااد ههههه
> ربي يرزقك بنووووته حلوووه وبعد لاحظت تطور في الأسلوب لأن في القصة الاولى كنت احس عندش صعوبة في الكتابة باللهجة العامية يعني كانت خليط بين الفصحى والعامية ... 
> احب الهجه العاميه لكن لااجيد الحديث بها كأني مومن البلد هههههبس في الجديدة حسيت أكثر إنطلاق في الكتابة 
> تجميع كلمات ههههههه ولو انها سهله وسلسه 
> ...



 حبيبتي ســـــر النجاة
اسعدني توااااجدك الغاااالي ،،
وحضووور اعتز به داااائما ويسعدني رؤية حروووفك تنير صفحتي 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> ماشاء الله عليك فروووحه 
> من المتابعين بس من ورى الكواليس 
> وبدون تسجيل شكله بجيني كف ههههه
> الاعترااااف بالحق فضيله ههههبس والله وبدون مجامله جميله وعجبتني 
> ننتظر التكمله وان شاء الله ردي بالنهايه 
> دعائي لك بالصحه والعافيه



 تسلمي لي يااااعمري زهـــــــــوووور
الاجمل روووعة وجماااال حضووورك الغااالي 
غلاتووووه الكف بيوصلك بس برحمة الوالدين 
اسعدني توااااصلك ياااقلبي 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح يسلمواااااااااااااااا
> نتظرك بفارغ الصبرر



 يسلم عمرك حبيبتي حـــــــلا الكون
ع حضووورك وجماااال هالطله البهيه 
لاخلاولاعدجم من الحلوييييييييين 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> الاحدااث رراائعه جدا جدا
> زوجة رجااوي حقيقة نكد على اصووله 
> مثاااال حيي وواقعي وماخفي اعظم ربي يبعدنا عن 
> هالاشكااال ،هذا مرض نفسي والعياذ بالله بس اكييد في النهاايه بتعقل بتصيير خوش مره
> فرح راائع جدا اسلووبكم في كتاابة القصص 
> وفعلا اسلووبكم مشووق ومميز
> اتمنى لك التوفييق الداائم



 تسلم اخوووي نـــــــبراااس،،،
الروووعه دووووم تكمن بتوااااصلك وحسن متابعتك الممـــــيزه
لاعدمنا نووور هالاشراااقه المضيئه دوووم خيي
تمنياااتي لك بتحقيق الامنيااات 
 بحق الصلاة على محمدوآله الطاهرين 
موفق

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


البارتين روووعة وحركااات حدهم....

ياعلييييي الحين وين تبين جنى من الحيا ...

هههههههههههه بجد الموقف مخجل حدددده

بس حماااااااس البااارت عدددل..   :)

وهذي زهرة تستاهل اللي صابها الله يغربلها طويلة هاللسان ...

ننتظر كل جديد وكلنا شوووق...

موفقة يالغالية وأكيد ماراح ننساك من الدعاء...

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
*مســـــــــــــاء الـورد للغلا فـرح ،،،*
*ليست مجاملة في حق مبدعة مثلـكـِ فرح ..*
*احداااث حليوووووووة و حمااسيه..*
*زهرة تستاهل كل مايجيها لانها ماتحترم احد ابداا ,بس اولادها يقطعوا القلب*
*يعني هو موقف كريم لمن سمع ماتباهم والا مرام ودموعها..*
*بس يظل كل شيء اليووم حلووو..*
*وجنى وخطبتها والخجل البناااتي اللي مثل الورد..*
*اكيد بيعجبوا في بعض وبيتم امرهم ع خييير..*
*الشكر موصول للكتابة المتـألقه فــــــــــــــــــــــرح ،،*
*تجذب جميع قرأها الى عذب الحروووف والملتقى هنـا ..*
*سلمت الايااادي وماننحرم روعة جديدهاا..*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن ..*
*ودي لكـــــــــــِ..*

----------


## نبراس،،،

ونااسه هذا المقطع جمييل جدا 
حتى لو كاان فيه بعض الحزن ان شاء الله كل شيء يتصلح 
وزي ماا يقوالووا ان اخرت العلاج الكي
الله يهديهاا بس والله ابوهاا خوش ابو ،،،
ياعيني على المعااريس والخجل :cool:  شكلي زودتهاا ههه
راائعه اختي فرح ربي يوفقش لكل خيير

----------


## فرح

دمــــــــــوووع...الروووعه بتوااااصلك الراااائع داااائما 
ياكل الغلا ،،وبدوووري كلي شووووق بمعانقة حرووووفك الممــــــيزه
شذااااوي حبيبتي..يخجلني  :embarrest:  :embarrest: اطراااائك لاني لااستحقه 
اياااامك الاحلى  ان شاء الله بولاية امير المؤمنين ابو الحسنين علي 
عليه السلام،،
غاااليتي تألقي بتواااصلك وتشجيعك المستمر لي 
يسلم قلبك الغااالي ودوووم انتظر هطووول حروووفك العذبه
اخوووي نبرااس...الاجمل تواااجدك الغااالي 
اممممم خجل المعاريس بهذه الحظه لايوصف يللا عقبااالك :wink:  :bigsmile:  خيي 
ابد لازودتها وعاااادي يسعدني تعليقاتكم  :rolleyes: واهم شي تنويرك صفحتي المتوااااضعه 
كلماااتي تتوقف تجاااه حرووووفك فكلمااات الشكر غدت لامعنى لها 
اسأل الله لك بالتوفيق والنجاح وتحقيق الامااااني بحق
الصلاة على محمدوعلى آله الهدااة
اعــــــــزاااائي ..من القلب كل الشكر لكم 
وربي يسعدايااامكم 
المعذره ع التقصير  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## نبراس،،،

فرح ما له داعي الاعتذاار 
خذي رااحتش واهم شيء ان تكوني بخيير
 والجمييع بينتظر يعني غصبا عليناا ههه
دمتي بخيير

----------


## فرح

> فرح ما له داعي الاعتذاار 
> خذي رااحتش واهم شيء ان تكوني بخيير
> والجمييع بينتظر يعني غصبا عليناا ههه
> دمتي بخيير



 مشكووور اخوووي نـــــبرااااس 
ع تواااجدك الغاالي منووور متصفحي داااائما 
نووور الله قلبك بالايماان وطاعة الرحمن 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## أمينه

رائعه جدا غاليتي_ فرح_  
وإلى الأمام دائما بارت ممتاز 
وعجبتني :embarrest:  شخصية ياسر وتفهمه للمرأة  

وزهرو تتستاهل إلي جاها وعساها من هالحاله وأردى  :evil: ( واجد متحامله عليها 


واممم ذكرتني خالة ياسر أم فؤاد بعمة صمود أم سلمان في الروايه السابقه لما بغت تخرب على صمود  :wink: لأنها تبغاها لولدها سلمان صح :rolleyes:  تراني شاطره ها :noworry:  ويش رايش اتسمعي ليي :bigsmile:  ههههههه 
والله يستر ,,,,أنتظر البارت القادم بفارغ الصبر :rolleyes:  



وبالتوفيق دائما أختي العزيزة _فروحه_  


هذه أنا  

أمينه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*البارت اليوم رووعه بجد....*
*عجبني ياسر تفهمه للمرأة واعطاها الحرية المشروعه حق من حقوقها عسى كل الرجال مثله يااارب <<ادعي لهم يعني ..*
*كل شيء حلووو اليوم بس قهر من عمة ياسر عرفت ماعجبتها جنى ليش..*
*اكيد اخوها مايتكلم زين الا بلغة الاشارة وخافت ع اولاد ياسر ومستقبلهم..*
 :seif:  :mesb: 
*لازالت الكتابه رااقيه وتحمل اسلوب مشوووق..*
*عـزيزتي فرح/*
*سلِمت وسلمتَ يمناكِ ع ماتنثريه من رواائع ....*
*ربي يعطيكـِ الف عااافيه..*
*ويحقق اللي في بالكِ بحق البضعة الطاهرة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام...*
*ادامكِ الله سعيـــدهــــــــــ ..*
*اعطر تحياااتي لكـِ..*
**

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

الباااارت جناااااااان وكله حركاااات ووناسة 


بس هذي خالته من وين طلعت لينا بعد  :huh: 


أكيد عندها بنت وتبغاه يتزوجها ....>>وش حارنّش لا وتفسري بكيفش بعد .... :noworry: 

الله يتمم الموضوع على خير...


وزهرة شكلها بدت تحن ...الله يهديها...

حبيبتي فروح تسلم الأيادي يااارب ع البارت الروووعة ع الآخر...

لازلنا نرقب كل جديد ...

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ ببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااا فــــرح
اخباركِ غناتييي...؟

جزاء راااااااااااااائع جدااا
كما انتِ مميزه دائما
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدكِ

اسفه على التقصير غناتي
الله لااا يجيب الزعل ان شاءالله
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور

دمتي بود

----------


## حورالعين

كتبتي فاأبدعتي غاليتي,,,,

الله يعطيكي الف عاافية على هالكتابات المشوووقة...

الله يحقق اللي في بالك بحق محد وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآل محمد..

تقبلي مرووووري...

----------


## Habit Roman

*ياعلي فروووووووووووووووووح في اللحظة الحاسمة >>>> عفر باصيح* 

*هذه خالته شكلها بتحقد عـ لى جنوووو وتبغاه يخطب بنتها <<<<<< ويش عرفش ان عندها بنت*

*كل الشكر لك عزيزتي اسلوب جداً رائع ومشوق في الانتظاآآآآآآآآآآآآآر*

*تحياتي لك عزيزتي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

*اوووهوووه بدينا في التدخلات الغيير مطلووبه* 
*عيل ليش يقوولوا تعااونووا على قضااء حواائجكم بالكتماان* 
*منشاان ما يصيير كده ولا احد يفتن ويخرب،،،*
*فرح تشكرااتي لك ولاسلووبك الشيق* 
*تحيااتي لكم* 
*دمتي بخيير*

----------


## فرح

امـــــــــوووونه..تسلمي حبيبتي  ماشاء الله تذكرين ايييه عاادي اسمع ههههههه
دوووم هالاشرااقه الحلوووه ياااقلبي 
شذااااوي ..حبيبتي يسلم عمرك الغااالي والروووعه بتواااصلك وتشجيعك واطرررائك 
يخجلني ..ربي يحقق امنياااتك واحلامك بحق محمدوآله الطاهرين 
دمـــــــوووع..ياااعمري يسلم قلبك الغاااالي  روووعة حروووفك ونووور هالاطلاله البهيه 
تزين متصفحي دوووم منوووره ياااقلبي 
دمعتنا الغاااليه...حبيبتي انا بخييييير بس احتاااج دعااائك وبالذااات هاليومييييييين  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
حضووورك الطيب داااائما يسعد قلبي لاتحرمينا من توااااصلك ...ابد حبيبتي مامنك قصوووور 
وربي يقضي حوااائجك لدنيا والاخره بحق محمدواهل بيته الاطهار
حبة رمان...حبيبتي الروووعه بنووور هالطله البهيه ..غاااليتي كل الشكر لك ولحسن متابعتك 
حبيبتي خطك  عووور عيوووني  :embarrest:  :rolleyes:  :toung: دوووم هالتوااااصل الحلووو مثلك يااااقلبي
اخوووي العزيز نــــــــبراااس...ممتنه حضووورك الطيب ومن القلب اشكرك 
لاحرمنا هالطله الذهبييييييييييه ..
  بجد هذا من الوااااقع للاسف في زمننا الحاضر يكون الكتمااان افضل لين يخلص الموضوع 
بعد حتى لو ينحط في النت :wink:  :toung:  ههههه
اعــــــــزااائـــــــــي ....كلماااتكم في حقي كثييييييييره واجد حروووفي صغييييييره 
فلتعذروووني ..
لكم احبتي بكل حرف سطرتموووه حداااائق من الفل والياسمين انثرها ع حروووفكم العطره 
دمتم جميعا بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد ..محمد وآل محمد صلوات صلوا على محمد وآل محمد..


الله الله الله ..ويش هالحركااات

لا وهالجنية تسوي نفسها مو موافقة بعد ..وتصيح صديقتها ...

وهي تحت السواهي دوااااهيييي >> بس خلاص ماصارت ههههه


تسلم الأيادي فرووووح البااارت ولااروع مرة مرة جنااان

يعطيك العافية يارب..


ننتظر كل جديد...

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*مثل ماتوقعت خالة ياسر ..<استغفر الله من هالناس ..*
*البارت اليووم رووووووعه*
*وبنفرح بجنى ان شاء الله وكل شيء بيكون بخير*
*يسلموووو فروح ع الاحداث الحلوووة*
*ربي يعطيج الف عااافيه*
*موفقه بقضاء الحاجات بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*كل الموودهــ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ماشـــــــاءالله....

الاحداث مررره رووووعه
ويش فيها الخاله :rocket:  عليها حركااات

ياعيني ياعيني على جنة غييير شكل هههههههه
الله يبارك ليهم ويتتم عليهم بخير وصلاح :wavetowel2: 
عقبال جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

غاليتي فـــرح...
مبدعه كعادتكِ
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح غناتيي

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
حوائج مقضيه بحق فاطمة البتول عليها السلام

*حبيبتي فـــرح مو تزعلي بجد امقصره معك*
*ان شاءالله نشوفيني في هذي الصفحه على طوول...*

----------


## نبراس،،،

يعني قصت على صااحبتهاا صحيح البناان ،،، :wacko: 
ابو ياسر والله كفو  وخوش رجاال زين ما سوى فيهاا 
نسواان ما تجي إلى بالعين الزرقى 
مشكوور فرح موفقه لكل خيير يارب
دمتي بخيير

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
حبيبتي دمـــــــــوووع ..
حبيبتي  شــــــذاااااوي
حبيبتي  دمعتنا الغالييييييييه
اخوووي نـــــــبرااااس
كل الشكر لكم من اعماااق القلب ولي كل الاعتزاااز بتواااصلكم 
وربي لايحرمني من طيبكم وسمووو اخلاقكم العااااليه 
بجد يخجلني ان ارد برد بسيط فاعذروووني 
بجد تعبااااانه اشويااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
باقات من الزهووور المحمديه اهديها الى قلوبكم الطاهره
دمتم بكل الحب والموووده
اسألكم الدعاااااااااااااء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اليوم البارت جدااا روووعه*
*كل شيء حلوو فيه وخصوصا تغيير زهرة*
*يسلموووو فرح ع هيك كتابه كل ذوووق*
*واسلوب راائع ولطيييييييف*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*ويسهل اموركِ ويقضي حاجاتكِ بحق محمد وآله الاطهار*
*دمتي في حفظ الله*
*تقبل وودي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

فرح والله يعطيش القوه والعافيه 
مقطع جناان لانه فيه نااساات بيعقلوو
واستحوو على دمهم لو انا من مرتجى 
احط اشرووط قويه حتى تلتزم ولا ترجع مثل اول
مشكوووره خييه تحياتي لكِ
كوني بخيير

----------


## حلاالكون

فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح 
غاااايه من الرررووووعـــــــــــــــــــــة
ياالله نتظرك بفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارررررغ الصبر :)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
سبحان الله ....سبحان الهادي ...(يهدي من يشاء) 

الله يغربلها هالزهرة وأخيراً عقلت ههههههه >>ويش علييييش انتي 
اتوقع إنهم راح يوافقوا على شروطه أكييد..وراح ترجع المياه لمجاريها بينهم إن شاء الله 

فروووح حبيبتي البااارت يجنننننن عجبني مرررررررة ..

واندمجت ويا الأحداث بقووة..

تعجبني عفويتك وروحك المرحة اللي تتجلى في كتابتك لبعض شخصيات القصة .. 
تسلم الأيادي يااارب 
ويعطيك العافية يالغالية .. 
ننتظر كل جديد داعين لكِ بكل توفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة.. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## looovely

* ســلاااااااام..*
* يعطيك العافيه فروووووح * 
* أما ها الجنيه طيحت قلب يسروووه هههههههههه*
* ضحكتني لما راحت عند المكيف هههههههه من حقها*
*و زهررررووه..صارت خوش مره>> ماتجي الا بالعين الحمره هههههههههه*
* شكلها تعدلت>>بس إن شاء الله مو تعديل مؤقت خخخخخ* 
*ننتظر البارت الجديد* 
*دمتِ في حفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين**اليوم البارت جدااا روووعه*
> *كل شيء حلوو فيه وخصوصا تغيير زهرة*
> *يسلموووو فرح ع هيك كتابه كل ذوووق*
> *واسلوب راائع ولطيييييييف*
> *ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
> *ويسهل اموركِ ويقضي حاجاتكِ بحق محمد وآله الاطهار*
> *دمتي في حفظ الله*
> *تقبل وودي*



 يسلمك حبيبتي ويحفظك من كل سوء
وايااامك الحلووه ان شاء الله بولاية امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام
مشكوووره غناااتي هذا من طيبك  
ربي يسهل لنا ولكم ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
وربي يقضي حوااائجكم  وحواائج كل محتااج بحق محمدوآله الهداة
دمتِ غاااليتي بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> فرح والله يعطيش القوه والعافيه 
> مقطع جناان لانه فيه نااساات بيعقلوو
> واستحوو على دمهم لو انا من مرتجى 
> احط اشرووط قويه حتى تلتزم ولا ترجع مثل اول
> مشكوووره خييه تحياتي لكِ
> كوني بخيير



 كل الشكر لك اخوووي نـــبراااس
ع تشريفك وتعطيرك صفحتي دوووم منووور خيي
اييييه اكيييد بتصف معااه موانتم لرجااال جديييه ههههه :toung:  :bigsmile:  امزح 
بجد بعض الحريم مايفيد معاهم الاالشده والسانهم متبري منهم 
بس هااا موبس الحريم حتى لرجااال شكلي بجيني كف .. :embarrest:  :wacko: 
يعطيك العااافيه خيي ولاحرمنا هالاطلاله الحلوووه منك 
دمت بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح 
> غاااايه من الرررووووعـــــــــــــــــــــة
> ياالله نتظرك بفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارررررغ الصبر :)



 *تسلمي لي حبيبتي حـــــــلا الكون*
*رااائعه يالغلا كرووووعة حضوووورك الغااالي* 
*من القلب كل الشكر لك حبيبتي* 
*دوووم انتظر هالاشراااقه الحلووه مثلك غلاتووو*
*موفقه*

----------


## فرح

لي عــــــــــووووده ان شاء الله ..

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
> 
> 
> سبحان الله ....سبحان الهادي ...(يهدي من يشاء) 
> 
> الله يغربلها هالزهرة وأخيراً عقلت ههههههه >>ويش علييييش انتي 
> اتوقع إنهم راح يوافقوا على شروطه أكييد..وراح ترجع المياه لمجاريها بينهم إن شاء الله 
> 
> ...



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك ياااعمري دمــــــوووع
من القلب اشكرك حبيبتي ،،
وهذا من طيبك وذوووقك الممـــــــيز
يعجز القلم عن خط الحروووف فوق السطوووور
باااقات من الزهووور لقلبك الطااااهر
دمتِ غاااليتي بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> *ســلاااااااام..*
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
> 
> *يعطيك العافيه فروووووح* 
> *أما ها الجنيه طيحت قلب يسروووه هههههههههه*
> *ضحكتني لما راحت عند المكيف هههههههه من حقها*
> *و زهررررووه..صارت خوش مره>> ماتجي الا بالعين الحمره هههههههههه*
> *شكلها تعدلت>>بس إن شاء الله مو تعديل مؤقت خخخخخ* 
> *ننتظر البارت الجديد* 
> *دمتِ في حفظ الله ورعايته*



 مشكوووره حبيبتي looovely
حضووور رااائع منك ياااقلبي 
من الاعماااق اشكر لك تنوووويرك صفحتي 
حضووورك جميل واعتز به 
لاحرمنا هالاشراااقه المنيره دوووم يالغلا
دمتِ بخييييير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*يعطيكِ العافيه غاليتي فرح*
*البارت حلو كتيييير واسلوب مرتجى احلى مع اهل زوجته*
*توقعي ان اللي يدق جرس الباب زهرة* 
*لانها وافقت ع شروووط مرتجى وحبت تفأجه<<عاد ان شاء الله صح توقعي*
*بس بجد الاسلوب مميز وراائع*
*يسلموووو فرح وربي يوفقج دنيا وآخره*
*نتووق الى المزيد من الاحداث المشووقه*
*حماكِ الله من كل سوء*
*تقبلي اعجابي وسلامي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما شاء الله والله المقطع جمييل وااجد 
مشكووره خييه فرح 
وزيين ما سوا فييهاا مرتجى
علشاان تعقل وتصيير مره زي النااس
تهتم بزووجهاا وبيتهاا

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين**يعطيكِ العافيه غاليتي فرح*
> *يعافيك ويسلمك حبيبتي شذاااوي**البارت حلو كتيييير واسلوب مرتجى احلى مع اهل زوجته*
> *توقعي ان اللي يدق جرس الباب زهرة* 
> *لانها وافقت ع شروووط مرتجى وحبت تفأجه<<عاد ان شاء الله صح توقعي*
> *بس بجد الاسلوب مميز وراائع*
> *يسلموووو فرح وربي يوفقج دنيا وآخره*
> *نتووق الى المزيد من الاحداث المشووقه*
> *حماكِ الله من كل سوء*
> *تقبلي اعجابي وسلامي*



 يسلم عمرك الغاااالي ياااقلبي
وايااامك الاحلى ان شاء الله غلاتوووه
ودوووم الفرح والسعااده في دنياااك يااارب
الروووعه بروووعة هالتواااصل والتشجيع الداااائم لي حبيبتي 
من القلب اشكرك ولايفي حق هالتواااجدالغااالي 
دوووم منوووره 
ربي يقضي حوااائجك وحوااائج كل محتاج بحق باب الحواائج عند الله
ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام 
باااقات من الورد المحمدي لقلبك الطاهر
دمتِ غاااليتي بكل المحبه

----------


## فرح

> ما شاء الله والله المقطع جمييل وااجد 
> مشكووره خييه فرح 
> وزيين ما سوا فييهاا مرتجى
> علشاان تعقل وتصيير مره زي النااس
> تهتم بزووجهاا وبيتهاا



 مشكووور اخوووي نــــبراااس،،
الاجمل روووعة هالتوااااصل الرااائع منك خيي
ياااارب  كسرة خاااطري بصياحها   :embarrest:  :toung: هههههه 
تسلم خيي لاعدمنا هالاطلاله المشرقه 
وربي يوفقك ونتمنى لك النجاح والسعاااده
انثر لك باااقات من النرجس والياسمين لقلبك الاخوووي الصااادق 
دمت بحما الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


امم فعلاً حسيت مرتجى قاسي على زهرة ... 

بس هذا أفضل ليه وليها عشان لايتكرر الخطأ إن شاء الله ..

وحاسة إنها راح ترجع الزوجة الصالحة اللي عرفها وتزوجها..


أما كلام أم حسين صحيح بس يمكن بالغت حبتين 


الله يستر على المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين



تسلم الأيادي فروووح ع البااارت الرهييييب حده ..

اندمجت معاااه بشكل 


يعطيك العافية يارب..

نرقب كل جديد موفق عزيزتي....


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله الطاهرين
> 
> 
> امم فعلاً حسيت مرتجى قاسي على زهرة ...  
> بس هذا أفضل ليه وليها عشان لايتكرر الخطأ إن شاء الله .. 
> وحاسة إنها راح ترجع الزوجة الصالحة اللي عرفها وتزوجها.. 
> 
> أما كلام أم حسين صحيح بس يمكن بالغت حبتين  
> ...



 يسلمك ويحفظك حبيبتي دمــــــــوووع
حضووورك دوووم يسعد قلبي 
غاااليتي فلتعذريني اصبحت يدي لاتطيعني في الكتابه ...!! :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
من القلب اشكرك لحسن متابعتك ياااعمري 
لك باقات من الفل والياسمين لروحك الطييييييبه 
موفقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*مثل ماتوقعت تماماً زهرة هي اللي جايه مفأجاة حلوووة منها*
*ومرتجى يستاااهل كل خير ويستاهل يفرح*
*وجنوووه فرحتها تجننننن وكل شيء حلو بالبارت اليووم*
*مااقدر اقول غير رااائعه ياافــــــــرح* 
*كما اعتدنا منكِ في الاسلوب المشووق والحلوو*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه ع هيك كتاابه*
*وربي يوفقكِ ويقضي حاجاتكِ بباب الحوائج موسى بن جعفر عليه السلام*
*سلمتي عزيزتي من كل مكروه*
*تقبلي اعجابي ومروري المتواضع ................*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله 

يامحمد محمد وآآآآآآآآآآآآآل محمد صلوات صلوا على محمد ... 
ياماشاء الله ......الباااارت جناااااااااااان ... 
جنييييية قلبها الحيييين طق طق طق ... 

زهرة صارت خوووش مرة ماشاء الله عليها ..>بس لاتنتكس

 حالتها عاااااااد :amuse:  <<قالوا لك مريضة  :huh: ؟؟>>اي بمرض الشك والغيرة وكل شي . :noworry: ..>>مابتخلص  :toung:  


تصدع قلبي لشوووق... وألمها اللي اخفته عن الكل... 

تسلم الأيادي فروووح ...عاد ماتنهيها إلا على دخلته علشان نزيد في الحمااااس اكثر... 
ننتظر كل جديد وكلنا شوووق وحماس.. 

موفقة لكل خيرومقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..

وببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين  
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## طيف الاحبة

يسلمو غناتي قرت عين مرتجى برجعت زهرة ياربي انتظر البارت الجديد بفارغ الصبر ابي اشوف ردة فعل ياسر ادا شاف جنى ويلي على اول لقاء الله يعينهم

----------


## حورالعين

احداث مشوووقه...

وهذا اللي نعرفه عنك التشويق دااااائما...

وتسلمي ياااقلبي على هالابداااع...


بس لاا تتتاخري>>>حراام كل مابين فترة جزء...

الله يعطيك العااافية ان شاااء الله...

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

وي وي تعبت بعد جهد جهيد توني موصله<<الحمدالله ع السلامه اجل طول عمرك وانت اخر وحده خخخخ
هاي فروح كيفك وحشتيني يالغلا وحشتني صمودوه الدبه<<اقول سكتي وهاتي اللي بعد صمود
الموووهيم نجي للقصه
مو معلقه على كلها يبي لي صفحات وايام زي ماقريتها 
بس ابدعتي من جديد واسلوب راقي زي ماعودتينا عليه
بس لسى في فكري سؤال من قصه صمود وهو ببالي وسئبت وقلتي راح تجاوبي بس ماشفت الجواب
ليه هالفئه بالذات او انت مدرسه او كيف
تسلمين يالغلا ونتستنى الجديد

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما شاء الله مقطع راائع جدا جدا 
تحياتي لكم فرح ولابدااعكم المتوااصل 
دمتي بالف خيير

----------


## فرح

تسلموووو حبايبي ...
شذاااوي حبيبتي ..الاحلى دوووم تواااجدك الغااالي الذي يكسووو متصفحي
رووونق وضياء ..لاحرمنا الله هالطله المنييييره 
دمـــــــوووع حبيبتي ...تناثرت حروووفك في متصفحي فزادها جمااااالا بجماال حضووورك
 طــــــيف حبيبتي ..تسلمي لي حضووور يسعدني دوووم بتواااجدك الغاالي 
لاطووولي بالغياااب عن صفحتي  :embarrest: 
حـــــور {ام حــــــووور} لقد اشتااااق لك متصفحي اطلللت الغياااب ياااقلبي 
اششتقتنا الى هطووول حروووفك العذبه حضووور اعتز به دوووم 
دمــــــــوووعي حبيبتي ...بالاول هلا بك يالغلا  والحمدلله ع السلامه 
واسعدني حضووورك الغااالي وتومانورت صفحتي بنوور حروووفك العذبه
هاااوينك وحششششتينا يالدببببببببه  :wink:  :toung: وليش بالله بالعكس احب تعليقك :bigsmile:  فلبوووه
بالنسبه لسؤواااالك بجد يالغلا مااتذكر انك سئلتي المعذره غلاتوووه يمكن نسيت واكيد موتجاااهل مني ابد :rolleyes: 
لك هذا الرابط ربما فيه جزء بسيط من سؤالك ... :wacko: حبيبتي لاتحرمينا نووور هالاطلاله الحلوووه مثلك 
هــــــــــــنــــــــا

اخوووي العزيز نـــــــبراااس،،،الروووعه بتوااااصلك الغااالي 
والابداااع بابدااااع تواااجدكم وتشجيعكم الدااائم لي 
دوووم اشرااااقة حروووفك تعني لي الكثير لاحرمنا هلاشراااقه المنييره 
دمت جميعااا احبتي بحفظ لله ورعايته 
والمعذره ع التقصييييييييييييير

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ماشاء الله* 

*مشت الاحداث بسرعه*

*وانا طلت الغياب عن أغلى الصفحات*


*واااااااااااوو جوننننناااااااااااااان*

*يالله الحين يجيش الج العدل متى ومتى* 

*بس عجبوني المعاريس .........مسوييين خجل ههههه*

----------


## حورالعين

يااااااااااااااااااعيني عالخجل ياااعيني... 

جزء ممتع ومشووووق... 

وان شااااء الله سيكون حضوري دوووما في صفحاتك... 

الله يعطيك الف عافية ان شااااء الله... 

وبااانتظااار الجديد داااائما..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اهلييين غلاتي فرح....*
*البارت اليوم يجنننننننن وحلووو* 
*اشياء كثيرة جذبتني له واعجبتني بشخصياتها*
*للكتابه اسلوبها الممميز ورونقها الجمييل*
*تشجع من يمر بها للتوقف طويلاً*
*سلمتِ عزيزتي ع الابداع الكتابي الرااائع*
*وبانتظار احداث متتالية مشوووقه*
*ادامكِ الله بعز وسرور*
*وكل عام وانتي بإلف خير بالمولد الفاطمي الشريف*
*وسهل الله اموركِ وفرج عنكِ بحق البضعة الطاهرة عليها السلام*
*اقبلي مـــــــــــــروري وودي ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

الله الله الله ..ياماشاء الله ... 
شو هالبااارت الجناااااااااان هيدا >


> :huh: حشى مو دمعة سورية على مصرية ماعرفنا  :toung:  

بس ماشاء الله البااارت روووعة بشكل حبيبتي..
مااقدر ع الخجل انييييي .. 
جنان مستحية بقووووة ياعليييي 
الله يوفقهم ويهنيهم إن شاء الله >>صدقت ... 
حبيبة قلبي فرووح الغالية ... 
تسلم الأيادي ع البااارت الحماااسي بقوووة .. 
نرقب كل جديد موفق .. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## طيف الاحبة

ما شاءالله عليها شووووق واجد تحكم عقلها ياترى لو نحط نفسنا في مكانهاويش ردة الفعل الله يعينها على قلبي ماتستاهل الله يخليش لاطولين في البارت الجديد علشاني سلامي غناتي

----------


## فرح

> *ماشاء الله* 
> 
> *مشت الاحداث بسرعه*
> 
> *وانا طلت الغياب عن أغلى الصفحات*
> *صح اطلللللللللللللت الغياب وعليك غرااامه* 
> 
> *واااااااااااوو جوننننناااااااااااااان*
> 
> ...



مشكوووره غلاتوووه 
ودوووم هالاشراااقه الطيبه منك حبيبتي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
لاطولين بالغيااااب والاعذااار مومقبووووله :wink:  هههه
دمتِ بخييييييير

----------


## فرح

> يااااااااااااااااااعيني عالخجل ياااعيني...
> 
> 
> جزء ممتع ومشووووق... 
> 
> وان شااااء الله سيكون حضوري دوووما في صفحاتك...
> ان شاء الله حبيبتي وانا بنتظااار الغالييييين  
> 
> الله يعطيك الف عافية ان شااااء الله... 
> ...



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي حـــــووور
وممتنه حضووورك الغااالي ويسعدني 
هالتوااااصل الحلووو مثلك ياااقلبي 
دوووم هالطله المشرقه منك عزيزتي 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين**اهلييين غلاتي فرح....*
> *هلا وكل الغلا بالحلوييييين* *البارت اليوم يجنننننننن وحلووو* 
> *ايااامك الاحلى حبيبتي**اشياء كثيرة جذبتني له واعجبتني بشخصياتها*
> *للكتابه اسلوبها الممميز ورونقها الجمييل*
> *تشجع من يمر بها للتوقف طويلاً*
> *اطراااءك يعجزني عن الرد ياااقلبي* 
> *فكلمااات شكري قليله لروووعة تواااصلك* *سلمتِ عزيزتي ع الابداع الكتابي الرااائع*
> *وبانتظار احداث متتالية مشوووقه*
> ...



تسلمي لي ياااقلبي حضوووورك اعتز به ولي كل الفخر بهيك توااااصل منك يالغلاترقصت حروووفي طربا  بهطووول حروووفك العذبهلاحرمنا هالاشرااااقه الحلوووه مثلك غلاتوووهدمتِ بخييييير

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الميامين
> 
> 
> الله الله الله ..ياماشاء الله ... 
> شو هالبااارت الجناااااااااان هيدا > 
> 
> >حشى مو دمعة سورية على مصرية ماعرفنا 
> ولك تئبريني يائلبي شو هيدا 
> ...



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك ياكل الغلا انتي 
حبيبتي دمــــــــوووع
الروووعه بتوااااجد حروووفك المضيئه 
لذا صفحتي تشع بالانوااار الرااائعه مثلك ياااقلبي 
لاحرمنا شذى عطر حروووفك العبقه
دمتِ ياااقلبي بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> ما شاءالله عليها شووووق واجد تحكم عقلها ياترى لو نحط نفسنا في مكانهاويش ردة الفعل الله يعينها على قلبي 
> شعووور لايوصفه لسان لان صعب ان 
> نشعر بماشعرت به  ماتستاهل الله يخليش لاطولين في البارت الجديد علشاني سلامي غناتي



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي طــــــــــيف..
حضووور راااائع فلا تحرميني من روووعة تواااصلك 
ولو ماطلبتي شي ..لحظااات ويكون موجود
غااالي والطلب مجااان ههههه
دوووم حبيبتي منوووره 
دمت بالحب والمووده

----------


## حورالعين

ياااااااااااااااااااااقلبي دعااااااااااااااااااء ان شاااء الله مايصير فيها شي  :amazed:  :amazed:  وجهي صاار>>>اندمجت... 
يااااااااااو فرووووحة حرااااااام اتخليناا على اعصااابنا... 
الله يعطيك الف عاااافية ان شااااء الله... 
لااا طووولي علينااااا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*المقطع اليوم مره حليووو وكله فرح الله يدومه عليهم*
*ماشاء الله على الاولاد الحنونه الله يسلم اعمارهم وعمر امهم*
*عنجد كل شيء يجنننن وروووعه في هالصفحه الحلووة*
*بس دعاء ان شاء الله ماراح يصير لها شي مثل مايقولوا يمكن صاحب السيارة يمسك بريك ههههههههههه مو خبره ها ..*
*والله يتتم فرحتها بنجاحها* 
*فرح ياكل الغلا /*
*اسلوبكِ راائع وبه من الذوق الشيء الكثير...*
*فسلمت يمناكِ عزيزتي ع الكتاابه المتزنة المشوووقه...*
*واسـأل الله العزيز ان يفرج عنكِ كل هم ويقضي حاجاتكِ بحق الزهراء ام الحسن عليها السلام ...*
*وربي يحميكِ من كل سوء بحق لا إله إلا الله ...*
*كوني بخير فروحتي ..*
*اعذب تحيااتي / شذى*

----------


## طيف الاحبة

تسلمي فررررروحه حبيبتي 
  ياعلي انشاء الله ماتعورت دعاء على قلبي ارتاع القلب عليها ياالله ماعليها شر ننتظر البارت الجديد بفارغ الصصصصصصبر

----------


## أمينه

تسلم لنا الغاليه _فروحه_  
وربي يعطيش ألف صحه وعافيه ويبعد عنش كل سوء يا قادر ياكريم بحق منهم النور من النور 

أحداث رائعه وتسلسل أكثر من رائع  
كسرت خاطري دعاء حرام :sad2:  توها فرحانه بالشهاده والتفوق
ذكرتيني بقريب ليي طفل صغير فرحان بنجاحه وراح أبوه يشتري ليه سياره هدية نجاحه لكن توه طالع من المحل وتصدمه سياره و و و يتوفى :sad2:  . 
وأتوقع إنه دعاء يصير ليها حاجه :::::::::: لالا ما بافاول على البنيه الله لا يقولها 
لكن ما أدري ليش إحساسي يقول جديه صاير مرره سلبي  :evil:  


على العموم في إنتظار الجزء القادم على أحر من شمس الصيف المحرقه في ساعة الظهيرة
 :rolleyes:  




تقبلي تحياتي  

هذه أنا  
أمينه
 :embarrest:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

قصصصصهـ حليووه

أإأإحس كـأنهـ عايشين ويااهم ..

تسلم لنا الأنامل فرووحهـ

ومتشوقهـ لمعرفة البارت الجديد

لأنيه يشووق

ودعااء مسكينننننننه كسرت خاطري 

<< ظربوها بعين


بــأأنتـظارك حبيبتي

.

----------


## آهات حنونه

يااااااي حرام لايصير بيها شي وهي طالعه فرحانه

بس اكيد عرفتي ليش مادخل كثير..........

لاني عجوووووووووووووله وماقدر انتظر نبي كل يوم جزء <<<طماعه <<<اي حدي

يعطيك الف عافيه ام حموووووز

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

ياعلييييييييي .... 

ويش بيصيبها دعاااء....!! 
إن شاء الله مافيها إلا كل خير ياااارب... 
وان شاء الله فرحتهم بنجاحها تكمل ..... 

حبيبتي فروووح يسلم فكرك يااارب.. 
وتسلم ع الباارت الروووعة ... بس شكله جايتنهم سحابة هم والله اعلم :(


ابعد الله عنكم وعنا كل حزن وهم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 

يعطيك العافية يالغالية ..

وننتظر كل رااائع لكِ... 

موفقة لكل خير ومقضية لكِ كل حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة... 
بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

لي عــــــــوووده ان شاء الله لرد عليكم احبتي

----------


## ملكة سبأ

قصة رائعة جداً
جميلة جداً
أبدعتي غاليتي في كتابتها
شاكرة لك سرد هذه القصة الرائعة في منتدانا الغالي 
(متاااااابعين )

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هلا والله فروحه<<ردت من قبل بس مدري وين راح الرد يمكن فصل المسطل وما انضاف
المووهيم كيفك وكيف الكور والتفكير بالقصص
الله يسلم دياتك على القصه وبصراحه اشوف فيها شوي رقي عن قصة صمود 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه عليها
ومو معلقه لو بعلق مايكفيني صفحتيني
بس ياليت دعاء مع فحتها بالنجاح مايصير لها شي وماتنضر مجرد خدش بسيط مرة
موفقه غناتي ونحن بانتظار البقيه

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين**المقطع اليوم مره حليووو وكله فرح الله يدومه عليهم*
> *ماشاء الله على الاولاد الحنونه الله يسلم اعمارهم وعمر امهم*
> *عنجد كل شيء يجنننن وروووعه في هالصفحه الحلووة*
> *بس دعاء ان شاء الله ماراح يصير لها شي مثل مايقولوا يمكن صاحب السيارة يمسك بريك ههههههههههه مو خبره ها ..*
> *والله يتتم فرحتها بنجاحها* 
> *فرح ياكل الغلا /*
> *اسلوبكِ راائع وبه من الذوق الشيء الكثير...*
> *فسلمت يمناكِ عزيزتي ع الكتاابه المتزنة المشوووقه...*
> ...



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غااااليك ياكل الغلا 
شذااااوي حبيبتي 
الاحلى روووعة تواااجدك الداااائم وتشجيعك المستمر لي
لاحرمنا نووور هالاشراااقه الحلووووه غاليتي
وكل الشكر لك ع الدعااااء 
دمتِ اختا لي 
وربي يقضي حوائجك بحق العباس عليه السلام
دمتِ بالحب والمووده

----------


## فرح

> تسلمي فررررروحه حبيبتي 
> ياعلي انشاء الله ماتعورت دعاء على قلبي ارتاع القلب 
> سلامة قلبك حبيبتي وربي مايروعك ع غااالي عليها ياالله ماعليها شر ننتظر البارت الجديد بفارغ الصصصصصصبر



 مشكوووره حبيبتي  طــــــــبف
نووورت صفحتي بضيااااء حرووووفك الغااااليه
دوووم انتظر بشووووق هطوووول حروووفك 
لاحرمنا هالتوااااصل الحلووو مثلك ياااقلبي 
دمتِ بخيييييير

----------


## فرح

> تسلم لنا الغاليه _فروحه_ 
> 
> وربي يعطيش ألف صحه وعافيه ويبعد عنش كل سوء يا قادر ياكريم بحق منهم النور من النور 
> 
> أحداث رائعه وتسلسل أكثر من رائع  
> كسرت خاطري دعاء حرام توها فرحانه بالشهاده والتفوق
> ذكرتيني بقريب ليي طفل صغير فرحان بنجاحه وراح أبوه يشتري ليه سياره هدية نجاحه لكن توه طالع من المحل وتصدمه سياره و و و يتوفى .
> ربي يرحمه وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين وحشره مع نبيه محمدوآله الهداة
> واسمحي لي يالغلا  
> ...



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي امــــــــــووونه
دوووم توااااصلك يعني لي الكثيييير 
لاخلاولاعدم من الحلوييييييييين
دووووم انتظر حضووورك الطيب ،،لاحرمنا هالتوااااصل الحلو مثلك غلاتوووه
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> قصصصصهـ حليووه
> اياااامك الحلوووه بولاية امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام 
> أإأإحس كـأنهـ عايشين ويااهم ..
> 
> تسلم لنا الأنامل فرووحهـ
> 
> ومتشوقهـ لمعرفة البارت الجديد
> 
> لأنيه يشووق
> ...



 حبيبتي  اســـــــــووووره
هــــــلا وكل الغلا بالحلووووين 
بجد اسعدني هالتوااااجد الحلووو مثلك ياااقلبي 
نورتي صفحتي وترقصت حرووووفي طربا 
بهيك اشراااقه حلوووه مثلك يالغلا
دووووم منوووره
دمتِ بالحب والسعااااده

----------


## فرح

> يااااااي حرام لايصير بيها شي وهي طالعه فرحانه
> 
> بس اكيد عرفتي ليش مادخل كثير..........
> 
> لاني عجوووووووووووووله وماقدر انتظر نبي كل يوم جزء <<<طماعه <<<اي حدي
> ان شاء الله حبيبتي بس انتي ادرى بظرووووفي بجد تعباااانه ومايصير خاطرك الاطيب 
> يعطيك الف عافيه ام حموووووز



 مشكوووره حبيبتي بـــــحووور
حضووورك دووووم يسعدني فلاتحرمينا تواااصلك
يعطيك العااافيه ..
دوووم منوووره 
دمتِ بخيييير

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
> 
> 
> ياعلييييييييي ....
> الف سلام وتحيه لك سيدي ومولاي ياابا الحسن علي 
> 
> ويش بيصيبها دعاااء....!! 
> إن شاء الله مافيها إلا كل خير ياااارب... 
> ...



 يسلم عمرك الغااالي حبيبتي دمـــــــــوووع
الروووعه بتواااجدك ونووور حرووووفك المضيئه دوووم يالغلا
يسعد القلب لرؤية هالطله المنييييييييره
لاخلاولاعدم من الغااااالين
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> قصة رائعة جداً
> جميلة جداً
> أبدعتي غاليتي في كتابتها
> شاكرة لك سرد هذه القصة الرائعة في منتدانا الغالي 
> (متاااااابعين )



 تسلمي لي ياااعمري مــــــــلوووكه
الروووعه بنووور تواااجدك الغااالي 
بجدنورتي صفحتي حبيبتي
الاجمل هطوووول حرووووفك العبقه
الشكر موصوووول لك ياااقلبي ع حضووورك الطييييييييب 
دوووم غلاتوووه هلانوااار المضيئه
دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يلا يــافرح

قـاعدين على أعصابنه ...
هه

إحساسي ييقول انه دعاء بتصير من ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصهـ

والله اعلم

تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> هلا والله فروحه
> هلا وغلادمــــــوووعي
> <<ردت من قبل بس مدري وين راح الرد يمكن فصل المسطل وما انضاف
> 
> المووهيم كيفك وكيف الكور والتفكير بالقصص
> موذااااك الزووود تعباااانه اشويااات 
> الله يسلم دياتك على القصه وبصراحه اشوف فيها شوي رقي عن قصة صمود 
> عكس ماارى 
> والله يعطيك الف عافيه عليها
> ...



 يسلم قلبك وقلب محبيك حبيبتي دمـــــوووعي
حضووورك داااائما اعتز به 
من الاعماااق اشكرك غاااليتي 
حروووفك لامعه ونووورت صفحتي 
لاخلاولاعدم من الحلووووين
دمتِ حبيبتي بخييييييير

----------


## فرح

> يلا يــافرح
> 
> قـاعدين على أعصابنه ...
> هه
> 
> إحساسي ييقول انه دعاء بتصير من ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصهـ
> 
> والله اعلم
> 
> تحياتي



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي اســــــــووووره
ع متابعتك الرااائعه ويسعدني يالغلا 
وان شاء الله الليله احط الباااارت 
تكرمي حبيبتي 
دمتِ بخيييييير

----------


## طيف الاحبة

تسلمي غناتي ياعلي اسمله عليها دعاء والله صيحتني ماعليها شر طماعين لاطولي علينا ابغه اطمن عليها رحم الله والديك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*البااارت اليوم مؤثر دموعي نزلت من موقف حسين وشوق*
*مايلاموون بنتهم الغااالييييه* 
*كان اسلوب مشوق وحمااااسي*
*عزيزتي فرح/*
*ربي يسلم الدياااات ع الاسلوب الراااقي*
*والكتابه المنمقة الراااائعه*
*الله يعطيج الف الف عااافيه*
*ودائماا بانتظار رواائع ماتنثريه هنااا* 
*ازاح الله عنكِ كل هم وقضى الله حاجتكِ بحق المولى قاضي الحاجات ومحل المشكلات ابا الحسن علي عليه السلام*
*دمتي بعين الله*
*تقبلي ارق التحاياآآ مني ؛؛؛*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
الجزء مؤلم للغاية ... 
تأثرتُ معهم وبقووة ... 
وبهُت قلمي.... 



>> معقول تنشل دعاء.....!!  

ياعلييي إن شاء الله مافيها إلا كل خير يااارب... 
البارت حزننا بقوووة :( 

الله لايفجعكم بحبيب إن شاء الله بحق حبيبه المصطفى محمد وآله الطاهرين 

صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..


رحم الله والديك على أبيات الدعاء على لسان

 السيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..مأجورة سيدتي .. 

سلم فكرك ..وسلم قلمكِ والقرطاس...ننتظر كل جديد مُتأملين كل خير..... 

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ عزيزتي.. 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 




الورد الى الورد 





وحشتيني وايد يالغاليه وحشني اسلوبك وطريقة سرد الاحداث 


قصه وايد حلوه ومشوقه بسلوب جداً مثير للمتابعه 

ماشاء الله عليها دعاء ونعم التربيه  الله يخليها الى اهلها ياكريم 


عجبتني مره حفله التكليف حقها حركات 

وشوق  ماشاء عليها امرئه خلوقه ومؤمنه ورائعه في تعاملها مع الاخرين خصوصاً اسلوبها مع ام حنان 


كذلك جنى اسلوبها جداً رائع مرحه وحبابه 


والي فقعت مرارتي في الاحدات زهرة ويش هالشخصيه ويش هالتفكير السلبي والله عن جد ما اتحمل امثال هؤلاء الاشخاص .. ما قدرت اهضمها الله يهديها ويصبر مرتجى عليها ويساعد الله هالاولاد على ما بلاهم ربهم ..


اوه الف الف مبروك الى جنى والله يتمم اليها بخير وسلامه ياكريم 

ويبلغنا الله في كل عزوبي يارب


ودي اكمل الاحداث لاني وصلت الى البارت 11  بس وقتي ضيق ان شاء بكره ولا يمكن بعدين مادري حسب الظروف 



غاليتي فرح  اولاً اقدم اعتذاري لك وغيابي عن روائعك المميزه و الشيقه 

و ماشالله ماشالله أسلوب رائع وراقٍ في السرد

اسلوبك بسرد القصه مرة رووووووووووووووووووووووعه  يعني تدخل جو وانت تقرا..بصراحة إبداع


سلمتي غاليتي من كل سوء والله يوفقش ويسعدش ياكريم ويقضي الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم بجاه محمد وال محمد  الطيبين الطاهرين 


واصلي تألقك ... ونحن في انتظار جديدك المتميز ...

----------


## حورالعين

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اربي


والله ان جسمي تقشعر ودمووعي طااحت
كاني جالسه معاهم...

حرااام عليه هالمتهووور في ذمته



تسلمي فروووحتنا على هالجزء الحزين...


باانتظاار البقية..

----------


## فرح

تسلمووو لي احباااب قلبي ..
طيف الاحبه،،تسلمي لي ع حضووورك ولايهمك يالغلا 
شذى الزهراء..حبيبتي مشكوووره دووووم منوووره والروووعه تكمن بتواااجدك العااالي 
ومن القلب لك كل الشكر ع الدعاااء لاحرمت اخوتك الصااادقه غاااليتي 
دمعه على السطور...حبيبتي تسلمي لي انا من قلمي يحتااار لروووعة حرووووفك غلاتي 
والديش عن النار والعذااااب وقضى الله حوااائجك لدنيا والاخره دوووم منوووره حبيبتي
ام الحلوين ...اختي الحبيبه لك وحششششششه وربي عالم بمافي الصدور
الاحلى روووعة حروووفك التي اضااااءت صفحتي وترقصت لها حرووووفي طربا وفرحا بهطوووول كلماااتك الممــيزه..دوووم حبيبتي نشتاااق لهيك تواااصل منك غلاتوووه
*حور العين..*حبيبتي ماتبكين ع غااالي  يالغلا اسعدني تواااجدك وترك حروووفك العطره 
دمتم جميعا احبتي بألف خييييييييييير 
والمعذره ع التقصير

----------


## سر النجاة

رائعة حروفك دائما 
البارتين حزينين مرة 
ولكن روعة تعلقك بأهل البيت أكسبتهم حلاوة وجماللا ر
ما خاب من تمسك بهم 
أختي فرح  حوائجك مقضية بحق من هم النور على النور
ولا تنسينا من خالص دعائك 
دمتي بخير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


البااارت حزين ......أكثر من اللي قبله :(



تدمع العيون وينقبض الفؤاد فينزف دماً.....

لأنين الزهراء على أولادها......

مأجورة ياسيدتي يازهراء يابتول...




الحمد لله إن دعاء قوية وومعلقة برب العالمين ...

ومتمسكة بأهل البيت سلام الله عليها ...

وإن شاء الله يااارب تقدر تمشي من جديد...


تسلم الأيادي فروووح ع البااارت المؤثر ..اندمجت وياه بقوووة ...

سلم قلمكِ الواعي..

ننتظر الجديد والأمل يسبقنا...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## آهات حنونه

*واااو جزء مزحن جد*

*عساك ع القوة*

*يالله بنتظار جديدك الرائع*

----------


## طيف الاحبة

عساك عالقوه حبيبتي وتسلمي من قلب يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه

----------


## فرح

تسلمووولي احبتي ..
سر النجاة...دمـــــــوووع،،،بحووور..طـــــــيف
اشكر حضووووركم الطيب وتشجيعكم المستمر لي 
حرووووفكم عطرت صفحتي 
اعتز بحروووفكم النديه وعبير انفاسكم 
قلمي حااائرر باي الكلماات يردعليكم اعزااائي 
من القلب اشكر مدااادحروووفكم 
باقااات من الزهووور والنرجس انثرها ع حروووفكم 
دمتم احبتي بالحب والمووووده

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اولا اعتذر عن عدم تواجدي للبارت السابق ماعرفت في جديد*
*ع كلا قرأيتهم اثنينهم الجديد والقديم* 
*كانوا في غاااية الروعه والتشووويق الملازم لسرد القصه*
*دعاااء قويه والحمدلله تحسنت واكيد بتكون احسن وافضل ببركة اهل البيت عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه* 
*الباارت اليوم حلووو بس تغيير ياسر مفأجىء فعلاً معرف ليش ؟؟.*
*فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح ،،،*
*وكل كلمه وحرف من يدكِ فرووح يكون احلى* 
*ربي يسلم ديااااتج غاليتي ع الكتابة المتميزة*
*سلمتِ من كل مكروه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*موفقه بقضاء الحوائج بحق قاضيها ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام*
*ولاعدمناااا رقي احرفكِ المزهرره* 
*دمتي بـــــــــــود*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ماشاء الله كل بارت فيه ابداع اكثر من الي قبله*

*يعطيك الف الف عافيه* 

*وماتشوفي شر ياقلبي يا أغلى خاله*

*بلانتظااار وبكل شوق للاحداث*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مراااحب
الحمداالله على سلامة دعاء
وبالفعل هي قويه وتوقعت ان مابيصير لها الا خدوش بسيطه
بس زين انها جات على كذا وقامت تمشي
والمسكينه جنى مغلوب على امرها لازم عليها الطاعه والتنفيذ
بس على قولتهم لاجل عين تكرم مدينه
تسلمين يالغلا ع الاجزاء
وفي انتظار البقيه

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الميامين**اولا اعتذر عن عدم تواجدي للبارت السابق ماعرفت في جديد*
> *ماكوداااعي حبيبتي للاعتذااار* *ع كلا قرأيتهم اثنينهم الجديد والقديم* 
> *كانوا في غاااية الروعه والتشووويق الملازم لسرد القصه*
> *دعاااء قويه والحمدلله تحسنت واكيد بتكون احسن وافضل ببركة اهل البيت عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه* 
> *الباارت اليوم حلووو بس تغيير ياسر مفأجىء فعلاً معرف ليش ؟؟.*
> *فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح ،،،*
> *وكل كلمه وحرف من يدكِ فرووح يكون احلى* 
> *ربي يسلم ديااااتج غاليتي ع الكتابة المتميزة*
> ...



 يسلم قلبك حبيبتي شذااااوي
الاحلى بنووور تواااصلك ياااقلبي
التميز بتشجييييعك يالغلا،،،، مشكوووره غلاتوووه 
ع الاطرااااء  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
وتسلمي لي ع الدعاااء وربي يسمع منك ياااقلبي 
لاحرمنا نووور هالطله البهيه 
دمتِ غاااليتي بخيييييييير

----------


## فرح

> *ماشاء الله كل بارت فيه ابداع اكثر من الي قبله*
> 
> *يعطيك الف الف عافيه* 
> 
> *وماتشوفي شر ياقلبي يا أغلى خاله*
> *الشر مايجييييك تسلمي لي ياااقلبي* 
> *بلانتظااار وبكل شوق للاحداث*



 مشكوووره ياااعمري بحووور
ع حضوووورك الرااائع حبيبتي 
دوووم نووور هالاشراااقه المنييره 
لاخلاولاعدم من الطيييييييييبين
وانا بنتظااار حروووفك العذبه 
دمتِ بالحب والمووده

----------


## فرح

> مراااحب
> مرحبتين بالغاااالين
> 
> الحمداالله على سلامة دعاء
> وبالفعل هي قويه وتوقعت ان مابيصير لها الا خدوش بسيطه
> بس زين انها جات على كذا وقامت تمشي
> والمسكينه جنى مغلوب على امرها لازم عليها الطاعه والتنفيذ
> بس على قولتهم لاجل عين تكرم مدينه
> تسلمين يالغلا ع الاجزاء
> ...



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك حبيبتي دموووعي
نورت صفحتي بنووور تواااجدك ياااقلبي 
لاحرمنا هالطله والتواااصل الحلووو مثلك غلاتوووه
دوووم انتظر هطووول حروووفك العذبه 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مسكينه دعااء

.. بس الحمد لله بريت

..

بـأنتظار البارت المشوق

----------


## فرح

> مسكينه دعااء
> 
> .. بس الحمد لله بريت
> 
> ..
> 
> بـأنتظار البارت المشوق



 مشكوووره حبيبتي اســوووره
ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا هالتواااصل المتألق
دوووم يالغلا
موفقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*البارت جدااا حلووو فيه من روح الاحسااس كتيير*
*كل حرف فيه كان ممتع ومشووق الى غيره من الاحرف*
*هذه كتابتكِ فرح تعودناا عليها لانها راااائعه واكثر*
*تسلم الدياااات غلاتي ع الاسلوب الجمييل*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه ع البارت الحلووو*
*ونتوووق الى المزييد من تميز الكلمات*
*حماكِ ربي وكشف الكرب عنكِ بحق كاشف الكرب** أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*
*تقبلي مروري وتحياااتي المكلله بالورد الى قلبكِ الرائع*

----------


## حورالعين

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

ونااااااااااااااااااااسة >>>> عجبها البارت كثير


الف عااافية على هالاحاسيس والمشاعر

والله يحقق كل اللي في بالك ان شاااء الله


وبااانتظااااااار جديدك المشوووق دااائما..

----------


## آهات حنونه

*والله هل جنى عليهاا حركات للاسقبال ههههه*

*بس باارت حللو فيه تشويق*

*بس متى يجي العرس ونهيص<<<<مصدقه انك من المعازيم*

*انشاء الله يتم على خير* 

*ونشوف نتيجة دعاء الحلوه<<<وهدايا النجاح بعد والحلويات الي لينا* 

*عساك ع القوه*

*سلام*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


ماشاء الله الباارتين اروع من روووعة ...

والأحداااث حماااس...من جد خفت على جنى بقوووة ...بس الحمد لله قامت بالسلامة..


فروووح حبيتي..اعذريني صار لي فترة مادخلت عندك......وحشتني صفحتك بقووة .. 


سلم قلمكِ الراقي..

موفقة لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## طيف الاحبة

يسلمو غناتي الله الله على جنى هده الشوق وما يسوي يالله ننتظر العرس حق الطقطقه تراني اموت في المعاريس {ههههه}

----------


## نبراس،،،

متاابع بصمت 
مشكووره خييه والله يرجعش بالسلامه

----------


## زهور الامل

*فروووحه ياقلبي* 
*اسلوب ولااحلى عجبني مووووت الاحداث تجنن* 
*غلاتي كملتها اليوم كلها ..*
*اتمنى لكي الشفاء العاجل* 
*بحق الائمة  الطاهرين* 
*انتظر بشوووق الى تنوير هالصفحه ..*

----------


## أموآج

كما عهدتكِ غاليتي 

دائماً مبدعة 

وحتى لو ماشفتيني ارد 

بس اني دائما هنا ومتابعة لك 

وعين الله ترعاكِ

----------


## سر النجاة

فروحه طولتي علينا 
عسى المانع خير 
تحياتي لك

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 


 غاليتي فرح همس حرفك..حلاوة كلماتك..روعة عباراتك..تألق أسطرك..
جميعها من جمال روحك الرائعه ..


فروحه كلماتك رائعه وعذبه
فعلا مهما وصفت فلن اصف مدى جمال  
كتاباتك وكم انت رائعه في وصف المشاعر والاحاسيس
كوني وتقدمي الى الامام 
فلك مني كل التحيه والتقدير 


والله يشافك ان شاء الله من كل سوء ومكروه بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

  وترجعي مثل قبل واحسن بأذن الله تعالي

----------


## فرح

تسلمووو لي احببببببببببببتي 
حرووووفكم بلسم تسعدني دووووم
ومن القلب اشكركم ع الاطراء وهذا من طيبكم احبتي 
ودوووم تواااصلكم الغاااالي ..
اعـــــــــزااائي..اعتتتتتذرمنكم  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
لاني لم اعطي حروووفكم حقها 
لكن وصلت حروووفكم الى قلبي فأسعدته 
اتمنى لكم جميعا السعاده والتوفيق وقضاء حوائجكم 
دمتم بخيييييييييييييير

----------


## ملكةالموضة

هلا وغلا 

             ماأجمل ماسطرتي من حروف وكلمات وعبارات 

            جميله تعطر المنتدى بشذى روائح الورد المتناثر  

           من أناملكي المعطاء 

             دائما ملـــــــــــــــــــــوكه متابعه خلف الكواليس 

                  بالتوفيق ولكي جزيل الشكر 



                        مع تحياتي 
                         ملـــــــــوكة

----------


## فرح

> هلا وغلا 
> 
> ماأجمل ماسطرتي من حروف وكلمات وعبارات 
> 
> جميله تعطر المنتدى بشذى روائح الورد المتناثر 
> 
> من أناملكي المعطاء 
> 
> دائما ملـــــــــــــــــــــوكه متابعه خلف الكواليس 
> ...



 هـــــلا وغـــــلا حبيبتي مـــــــلوووكه
الاجمل تواااجدك الغاالي ونووور حروووفك الااضاءت صفحتي
امممم ليش من ورى الكواااليس بالعكس حبيبتي 
اشتااااق الى نووور تواااصلكم ويسعدني اشرااقكتكم الحلوووه
لك كل التحاااايا والموووده غلاتووو

----------


## زهور الامل

*اللهم صل على محمدوعلى اهل بيته الطاهرين*
*ماشاء الله فروحتنا* 
*البارت يجنن تسلم الانامل الناعمه* 
*شهادتي فيش غلاتي مجروحه* 
*ربي لايحرمنا من عطائك* 
*تقبلي تحياتي ومحبتي لك ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الباارت حلووو كتير
ومبروووك لجنى ويسرى 
بس حسااافه قصيررر واااجد
غاليتي فـــــــــرح :
ان شاااء الله البارتاات الجايه رجوعي من السفر اني لها  :walla:  :sila: 
موتقولي شذى ماعجبتها قصتي ... :wink:  :in_love: 
ربي يسلم عمرج فرووووحه ع حلو الكتاابه القصصيه...
دائما ماتخطه يداكِ في غاااية الروووعه ...
سأشتاااق الى عطر حروفكِ الجميييله ...
قضى الله حوائجكِ بحق قاضيها امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام ..
دمتي بعين المولى ...
تقبلي مروري وسلامي ...

----------


## ام الحلوين

الف الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد 

كلوش كلوش كلوش <<<<<<<  عاشت ام الحلوين الجو معاهم  لا كل شي ولا بعد عندي حفله في الليل كملت  هههههه



اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 


بارت جداً سعيد ورائع 


الله يسعد ايامش حبيبة قلبي على هالوناسه  وهالجو الي عيشتين فيه رغم قصره بس ما عليه خير وبركه والي يجي منش يامحلاه 


كلمات راااائعهـ واحساااس جميييييل 



سلمت يمينكـ يالغلا على ما نثرت 

دوما متألقه  ومبدعه 


لا عدمنااكـ


ودمت متألقه دائماً في سمااء الناصره 

لا تحرمنا من جديدكـ المميز 

تحياااتي

----------


## حورالعين

باااااااااااااااااااااارت يهبل>>> عجبها كثير...


يسلموووووووووووووووو


من طوول الغيباات جاب الغنااايم...


الف عاااافية ان شاااء الله...


وبانتظااارجديدك>>>> عاد مو طوولي زي هالمرة هع هع هع

----------


## آهات حنونه

*أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد كلللللللللللللللللللللوش*

*واااااو وناسه البارت كثير حلو* 

*الف حمد لله على سلامتك ورجعتك يالغاليه بسلامه*

*انشاء الله البارت القادم أحلى واطول يااااي حلو العرس هههه صدقتي انك هناك*

*يعطيش الف عااااااااااافيه*

----------


## فرح

مشكوووورين حبايبي 
زهور الامل**شذى الزهراء**ام الحلوين
حور العين** بحر العجائب
تسلمووو لي احبتي ويعطيكم العااافيه
اشرقت شمس سماء متصفحي بنووور تواااصلكم
لاعدمت هالاطلاله الحلوووه منكم
دمتم وداااام عطر تواااجدكم 
موفقيييييييييييييين

----------


## أموآج

يعطيش العافية خيتوو ع هالبارت 

فرح لك ودي :embarrest:

----------


## فرح

> يعطيش العافية خيتوو ع هالبارت 
> 
> 
> فرح لك ودي



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي أمـــــوآآآآج
بجد وحششششتينا يالغلا 
منوووره ودووووم نشتاااق الى هالطله المضيئه
دمتي بخييييير ...

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ليش الناس ماتحاسب في كلامها* 

*جرحت مشاعر البنت على حساب انها تبي تخطب لولدها*

*وما راعت مشاعر غيرها* 

*والله ان دعاء ماتستاهل قموره <<او نسينا نفرح بنجاحها ألف مبروك*

*يالله بكره تاخد كرووم وتستانس ههههههه*

*يسلمو البارت كثير حلو برغم من انه فيه قهر بس فيه تشويق*

*كالعادة فروووح دائما متألقه بتشويق والأثاره*

*تحياتي*

----------


## سر النجاة

اوالله وكبرت دعاء
يالله القصة صار فيها حماس 
تسلمي فروحة 
حوائجك مقضية بحق الآل الأطهار

----------


## حلاالكون

مرحبا فرح 
انشغلت وماقرأت القصه<<<<لكن لايهمك 
رجعت وقريت كلمة مبدعه قليله عليك
نتظرك في البارتات الجايه 
تقبلي مشاركتي 
والى لامام غاليتي :)


على فكره القصه .ررروووعــــــــــــه

----------


## فرح

> *ليش الناس ماتحاسب في كلامها* 
> 
> *جرحت مشاعر البنت على حساب انها تبي تخطب لولدها*
> 
> *وما راعت مشاعر غيرها* 
> 
> *والله ان دعاء ماتستاهل قموره <<او نسينا نفرح بنجاحها ألف مبروك*
> 
> *يالله بكره تاخد كرووم وتستانس ههههههه*
> ...



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك حبيبتي بحوووور
اياااامك الاحلى يالغلا
والتألق بتوااااصلك الغااالي 
دوووم منوووره ياااقلبي 
دمتب بخييييييييير

----------


## فرح

> اوالله وكبرت دعاء
> يالله القصة صار فيها حماس 
> تسلمي فروحة 
> حوائجك مقضية بحق الآل الأطهار



 يسلم عمرك الغااالي حبيبتي ســــر النجاة
ع حضووورك الطييييييييب 
بجد اششششتقنا الى هالطله المبهيه
ربي يقضي حوااائجك بحق صاحب هذه اليله الاما
م الكاظم عليه السلام باب الحوائج
دمتي حبيبتي بخيييييييييير

----------


## فرح

> مرحبا فرح 
> انشغلت وماقرأت القصه<<<<لكن لايهمك 
> رجعت وقريت كلمة مبدعه قليله عليك
> نتظرك في البارتات الجايه 
> تقبلي مشاركتي 
> والى لامام غاليتي :)
> 
> 
> على فكره القصه .ررروووعــــــــــــه



 مراااااحب بالغااااالين
حبيبتي حــــــــــلا الكون...
الروووعه تكمن بهيك توااااصل  حلوووو مثلك يااااقلبي 
حضووورك يسعدني لاعدمنا هالتوااااصل وهالطله البهيه
كل الشر لك غاااليتي ..دووووم هالانوااار تضيء متصفحي
دمتي بالحب والمووووده

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

ياعلي وحشتني هالصفحة مرررررررة...

الأحداث تطورت وتغيرت 180 درجة...

دعاء كبرت وتخرجت ماشاء الله.....

وهذي ماادري وش اسمها ام ناصر...ماتعرف تثمن كلامها ...

وش هالناااس اللي ترمي ولاتهتم ولاكأنها غلطت في شي ......الله يغربل ابليس...


الله يعين دعاء ....

حاسة إنها راح تكون من نصيب كريم والله اعلم>>بكيفك هو...!!


فروووح الغالية ...

الأحداث تروعة وتواترها اروووع....

يسلم فكرك...ويسلم قلمك المبدع..

بانتظار كل جديد لكِ عزيزتي.....


موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## حكايا الورد

السلام عليكم ..~

توني من مدهـ شفت الروآيه وبصرآآآحه عجبتنيييييييي بققووهـ :in_love: 
يعطيش العآفيه خيهـ ع الابدآع المتوآصل ..!!

ويالله أشوفكمـ.. ع خير  :bleh: 
لاني بكرهـ أنشاء الله سآتوجهـ لزيآرة إمامي علي بن موسى الرضآ 
اسألكم براءة الذمة

----------


## طيف الاحبة

يسلمووو غناتي الحداث حلوووه لكن الله يسامح امناصر كدرتنا كدر الله العدو على قلبي دعاء ماتستأهل البنت واجد حساسه وطيوبه الله يرزقها بولد الحلال واهلهماعندهم انه ابوها مايتكلم ومن هالشغلات

----------


## نبراس،،،

عدنا لصفحة الابدااع والتمييز 
اسلووب راائع جدا كما تعودناه من قلم الابدع 
كل الشكر لك خييه ولجهدك الراقي و المتوااصل ،،،
للاسف يوجد كثير من الناس يقل الاحساس لديهم بل هو معدووم
عندهم ولا يقدروون الاخرين ،،، لذى فإن الطيبوون داائما في تعب
فرح نشتااق داائما لقلمكم المميز و الراائع تحياتي لكم 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...
> اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الاطهاااار
> 
> ياعلي وحشتني هالصفحة مرررررررة...
> وانتي اكثر يااااقلبي  
> الأحداث تطورت وتغيرت 180 درجة... 
> دعاء كبرت وتخرجت ماشاء الله..... 
> وهذي ماادري وش اسمها ام ناصر...ماتعرف تثمن كلامها ... 
> وش هالناااس اللي ترمي ولاتهتم ولاكأنها غلطت في شي ......الله يغربل ابليس... 
> ...



 يسلم عمرك الغااالي يااااثلبي دمووووع
والروووعه تكمن بهيك اشراااااقه حلوووه مثلك حبيبتي 
هطووول حروووفك العطره تصل الى قلبي 
فتسعده ..غاااليتي 
قضى الله حوااائجك بحق من نور السموات واالاراضين
محمدوعترته الطاهره
اجمل الامنيات لك غاااليتي بالسعاده

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ..~
> 
> توني من مدهـ شفت الروآيه وبصرآآآحه عجبتنيييييييي بققووهـ
> يعطيش العآفيه خيهـ ع الابدآع المتوآصل ..!!
> 
> ويالله أشوفكمـ.. ع خير 
> لاني بكرهـ أنشاء الله سآتوجهـ لزيآرة إمامي علي بن موسى الرضآ 
> اسألكم براءة الذمة



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
هلاغاااليتي حكايا الورد
اسعدني حضووورك الغااالي 
وقلدناااك الدعاء والزياره 
وزياره مقبوووله ان شاء الله
وانا ايضا نفس الطلب عزيزتي 
دوووم منوووره ياااقلبي 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> يسلمووو غناتي الحداث حلوووه لكن الله يسامح امناصر كدرتنا كدر الله العدو على قلبي دعاء ماتستأهل البنت واجد حساسه وطيوبه الله يرزقها بولد الحلال واهلهماعندهم انه ابوها مايتكلم ومن هالشغلات



 يسلم قلبك الغااالي حبيبتي طــــــــيف
ايااامك الحلوووه ياااعمري بولاية ابو الحسن علي عليه السلام
يسعدني دوووم هالانوااار الراااائعه منك يالغلا
لاعدمناااااك ..
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> عدنا لصفحة الابدااع والتمييز 
> اسلووب راائع جدا كما تعودناه من قلم الابدع 
> مشكووور خيي مجاااامله مقبوووله خييكل الشكر لك خييه ولجهدك الراقي و المتوااصل ،،،
> للاسف يوجد كثير من الناس يقل الاحساس لديهم بل هو معدووم
> عندهم ولا يقدروون الاخرين ،،، لذى فإن الطيبوون داائما في تعب
> فرح نشتااق داائما لقلمكم المميز و الراائع تحياتي لكم 
> دمتي بخيير



 تسلم اخوووي نبرااااس،،،،
الروووعه تكتمل بروووعة حضووورك ونووور توااااصلك الممميز
خيي للاسف الشديد تكثر في مجتمعنا هالاسلوب الغير مرغوب فيه
ربما يكون كلامهم بحسن نيه لكن الاسلوب مشين
لانقول بس قديما وانما حتى الان  متعلمات لايراعين احساس الاخرين
لكن مانقول الابالهدايه وربي يعين ...
كل الشكر لك خيي ولاعدمنا هالاطلاله الحلوووه والمميزه منك
دوووم منوووور
اجمل التحايا بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 



ماشاء الله تبارك الله ويش هالتقدم عصر السرعه بعد 

كبرت دعاء وتخرجت  وصار الى جنى اولاد ومرت السنين 

روعه عن جد روعه فروح احداث وتسلسل للقصه جداً رهيب 


وهذي ام ناصر للسان طويل والحيل قاصر ويش اليها بها الكلام  ويش هالتخلف والجهل الي في عقول بعد البشر 


ويش الواحد يقول عنهم والله انه امثالها وايد وعندهم الا مباله والاستهتار بمشاعر الاخرين قطعه حلاوه في لسانهم

الله يبعدهم عنا وعنكم اجمعين 


غاليتي فرح تعودنا عليك مبدعه بكل ما هو جديد ورائع 

لقد سطرت لنا  أروع الاحداث

واصل في عطاءك  فنحن بنتظارك دائماً 


تحياتي القلبيه لك غاليتي

----------


## Habit Roman

سلام عليكم 
فررررررروحه كيف حالك؟

ويش هالابداع الحلو الي من تحت يداتك الحلوه

بصراحه اني قلت ماراح ارد الى بعد ماتنتهي القصه بس قلبي ماطاوعني 

ويش اقول ويش اخلي ايدي ماهي عارفه ويش تكتب اخاف اكتب ويكون قصرت في حقك

تحياتي القلبية لك

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
> 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ويش هالتقدم عصر السرعه بعد 
>  
> كبرت دعاء وتخرجت وصار الى جنى اولاد ومرت السنين  
> روعه عن جد روعه فروح احداث وتسلسل للقصه جداً رهيب  
> ...



 اختي الغاااليه ام الحلوين 
اطراااائك لي يعجزني ويشل قلمي 
من القلب اشكرلك هذا الحضووور الرااائع والمميز 
كلماااتك دخلت في القلب واسعدته ..
تسلمي لي حبيبتي ع التشجيع المتواااصل منك ياااقلبي 
دمتي لي اختا عزيزه وغاااليه
اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق والسعاااده

----------


## فرح

> سلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمهفررررررروحه كيف حالك؟
> الحمدلله يالغلا بخير بركة دعاائكم الطيب  
> ويش هالابداع الحلو الي من تحت يداتك الحلوه
> تسلمي لي ع المجاااامله الحلوووه منك غاااليتي 
> اياااامك الحلوووه ياااقلبي 
> بصراحه اني قلت ماراح ارد الى بعد ماتنتهي القصه بس قلبي ماطاوعني 
> لااكييييد احب اشوووف رااايك يالغلا ويسعدني حضووورك ونووورك المضيئ 
> ويش اقول ويش اخلي ايدي ماهي عارفه ويش تكتب اخاف اكتب ويكون قصرت في حقك
> ...



تسلمي لي حبيبتي Habit Roman
حضووورك اناااار صفحتي ..
واسعد قلبي ..لاعدمنا روووعة تواااصلك الحلووو مثلك غلاتوووه
دوووم منووور 
اجمل التحااايا بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*الحمد لله أتوقعت ان يصير لها شئ دعاء من كثر التفكير بس اهي أعقل من كذا*

*واتوقع انها توافق على ابو الكرم لان حباب مثلها ههههه*

*ومرام لها دور عاد في الهدره الزايده عليها*

*تسلم يمينك ام حموزي ويعطيك الف عافيه*

*وبنتظار البارت القادم على آآآآآآآآآآآآىحر من الجمر*

*تحياتي القلبيه*

----------


## نبراس،،،

تسلسل راائع واحدااث ايضا راائعه
نحط تكهنااتنا يمكن تجي هلمره صحيح 
اتوقع ان الثنتين بينخطبوو ،،،
مشكووره فرح والله يساعدش عى هذا المجهود
 تحياتي لك

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين*
> *الحمد لله أتوقعت ان يصير لها شئ دعاء من كثر التفكير بس اهي أعقل من كذا*
> 
> *واتوقع انها توافق على ابو الكرم لان حباب مثلها ههههه*
> 
> *ومرام لها دور عاد في الهدره الزايده عليها*
> 
> *تسلم يمينك ام حموزي ويعطيك الف عافيه*
> ...



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي بحوووور
حضووور منك يسعدني لاعدمناااه
يعطيك العاافيه 
باقااات من الزهوور لقلبك الغاالي حبيبتي 
دمتب بخييييييير

----------


## فرح

> تسلسل راائع واحدااث ايضا راائعه
> تسلم اخوووي هذا من ذوووقك العااالي نحط تكهنااتنا يمكن تجي هلمره صحيح 
> اتوقع ان الثنتين بينخطبوو ،،،
> نتاااابع الاحدااااث ونري خيي مشكووره فرح والله يساعدش عى هذا المجهود
> تحياتي لك



 تسلم اخووووي نـــــــبراااس،،،
والشكر موصووولك لك خيي 
توااااصل لاغنى لصفحتي عنه ابد
يسعد القلب رؤية حروووفكم العطره 
لااملك من كلماات الشكر الاالدعاء لك خيي
حدااائق من الزهووور المحمديه لقلبك الطاهر
دعااائي لك بالموفقيه

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 


تسلسل جداً رائع وجميل في سرد الاحداث غاليتي فرح


قصة رائعة جدا....تحمل في طياتها مشاعر واحاسيس  جميلة


سلمتي من كل سوء اخيه

ويسلم عقلك وتفكيرك على هالابداع المتواصل 

دوم في انتظار روعة قلمك وما تتحفينا به من درر

----------


## نبراس،،،

مقطع هاادء وجمييل 
بس قلييل  يالله ندري انش مشغووله 
الله يعطيش العاافيه اتمنى لكم التوفيق 
وان شاء الله تواافق على ولد عمهاا 
 دمتي بخيير

----------


## آهات حنونه

*انشاء الله توافق على ابو الكرم* 

*مسكين يكسر الخاطر* 

*يعطيك الف عافيه على البارت الاكثر من رائع*

*بنتظار القادم بكل شوق* 

*وخلي القطاره تقطر بسرعه هههه أمزح ام حموزي*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## فرح

مشكوووورييييييييييييين...
ام الحلوين.. تسلمي حبيبتي والاجمل روووعة ونووور حروووفك الغاااليه ع قلبي 
نــــــــبرااااس....تسلم خيي ولاعدمنا نووور هالاطلاله العطره منك 
بجد خيي مومشغووووله بس موطااايقه اكتتتتتتتتتتتتتب .شكله الكف واااصل :toung:  :bigsmile: 
وهذه كانت نصيحه منك  :toung:  :embarrest: 
بحر العجائب...تسلمي حبيبتي والروووعه تكمن بهيك تواااصل حلووو مثلك ياااقلبي 
للاسف القطااااره شكلها تعبااانه ههههه ولايهمك يالغلا ان شاء الله 
حتى اخلصها بسرعه ...
يعطيكم العااافيه جميعا ان شاء الله 
دوووم تواااصلكم يعني لي الكثيييييير  لاحرمت  عطر حروووفكم العبقه 
باقات من الورد المحمدي  انثرها ع حرووووفكم العذبه 
دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## نبراس،،،

على راحتش خييه اهم شيء تكوني مرتااحه 
علشان تعطوناا الكتااباات السنعه 
اتمنى لكم  التوفيق

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

_هلا خيتووو_
_ مشكورة خيتوعلى القصة اعجبتني كثير_
_           $$تحياتي$$_
_     ##مجنونة $حلوة##_

----------


## Habit Roman

فررررررررررروحه الحلوه

قصتش صارت حلوه وحلوه  ولا ارووووع

وحرام لا تكسري خاطر كريم 

ننتظرك على احر من الجر

تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> على راحتش خييه اهم شيء تكوني مرتااحه 
> علشان تعطوناا الكتااباات السنعه 
> اتمنى لكم التوفيق



 مشكووور اخوووي ..
الحمدلله ..بركة دعااائكم 
تسلم وان شاء الله نوافيكم بالجديييييييييد
دمت بخيييييير

----------


## فرح

> فررررررررررروحه الحلوه
> 
> قصتش صارت حلوه وحلوه ولا ارووووع
> 
> وحرام لا تكسري خاطر كريم 
> 
> ننتظرك على احر من الجر
> 
> تحياتي



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي *Habit Roman*
عيووونك الحلوووه 
مشكوووره يالغلا وايااامك الاحلى
 وبنووور هالاشراااقه المضيئه
اشرقت سماء صفحتي بنوووورك ياااقلبي 
يعطيك العاافيه ودوووم منوووره 
لاعدمنا هالطله البهيه
دمتي بخيييييييييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

تسير الاحدااث كما توقعنا وان شاء الله مايكوون فيه مخربيين
 احداار راائعه بروعة كاتبهاا كل الشكر لكم ولجهدكم الكبيير
دمتم وداام عطاائكم المميز

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*توقعت مايجيبوها الا رجالها آآآآو تنفسنا الصعدا قلنا خلاص البنت حطمته* 

*يالله وجاي دور مراموه ويا بسام ابو الهدره على قولتها هههه*


*يعطيك الف الف عافيه*

*مجهود أكثر من رائع*

*بنتظار قلمك المبدع دائما*

*تحياتي القلبيه لك ام حموز*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 



الف الصلاة والسلام  عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد  كلوش كلوش كلوش


وتمت الموافقه على خير وسلامه وعقبال حبايبنا وحبايبكم 

والله يبلغنا ويبلغكم في كل عزوبي وعزوبيه من حبايبنا  ياكريم بجاه محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 


تسلمي مليون غاليتي فروح 

احداث جداً سعيده 

تستحقي التصفيق وبجداره

الله يسعد ايامش وبلغش مناش بحق السميع العليم ياكريم 

ربي لايحرمنا من روعة جديدك دائماً

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تطـورراات في القصة

مره حلووه

بأنتظار البارت

----------


## فرح

تسلمووو لي 
حبااايب قلبي مشكوووووووووووريين..
نبراس..بحووور...ام الحلوين..اسوووره.. مجنونه وحلوه
كل الشكر ع تعطيركم صفحتي ولي الشرف بالتواااصل 
يعطيكم العااافيه..كلماااتي وحروووفي لامعنى لها اماااام سيل كلماااتكم الرااائعه
يسعدني ان ارى حروووفكم تضيى هنا 
دوووم منوووورين دمتم لي احبااائي..
اجمل الامنيااات لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

*توقعاتكم هل مرام توافق ع بسام..؟*
*حسب توقعي ايوووه بتواافق اكيد* 
*ما بتحصل ليهاا واحد مثله اخلاق وطيبه ،،، كأنك جالس وياه وتعرفه 
وعلي ويش سالفته مع فلاحوووه..؟*
*اشوف الولد اشويه فالت بس ما عليه بيرجع لعقله بعدين*
*لاتنسووني من دعااائكم * 
*داائما نتمنى لك الوفيق* 
*مشكووره فرح على هييك قلم مبدع* 
*تحياتي لك*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*واااو مشت الأحداث بسرعة البرق*

*الله يوفق دعاء وابو الكرم*

*ومراموه 100%موافقه ههههه*

*وعلاوي يكفي تربيته من امه مع اخته يعني اكيد الولد مثلهم*

*ولو انه غلط بيصلح غلطته عشان أمه*

*وهادي ام التكتيك دعاء كلا تراقب علاوي ههههه*

*يعطيك الف عافيه*

*البارت رائع جدا* 

*وبنتظار خجل مراموه مع بسووووم*

*تحياتي لك وعساك دوم ع القوه*

----------


## فرح

> *توقعاتكم هل مرام توافق ع بسام..؟*
> *حسب توقعي ايوووه بتواافق اكيد* 
> *ما بتحصل ليهاا واحد مثله اخلاق وطيبه ،،، كأنك جالس وياه وتعرفه* 
> *وعلي ويش سالفته مع فلاحوووه..؟*
> *اشوف الولد اشويه فالت بس ما عليه بيرجع لعقله بعدين*
> *لاتنسووني من دعااائكم* 
> *داائما نتمنى لك الوفيق* 
> *مشكووره فرح على هييك قلم مبدع* 
> *تحياتي لك*



 تسلم اخوووي ..
توااااصلك يسعد القلب 
والابدااااع بتشجيعكم لي  :embarrest: 
كلماااات الشكر انفقت ولم يبقى لذي سواء الدعاء لك خيي 
مرحوم الوالدين ويسر الله امورك الى خيييييييير 
وقضى الله حوااائجك بحق العباس ابن علي باب الحوائج 
دمت خيي ودوووم نووور وعبق حرووووفك العطره
اجمل التحاياااا

----------


## فرح

> *واااو مشت الأحداث بسرعة البرق*
> 
> *الله يوفق دعاء وابو الكرم*
> 
> *ومراموه 100%موافقه ههههه*
> 
> *وعلاوي يكفي تربيته من امه مع اخته يعني اكيد الولد مثلهم*
> 
> *ولو انه غلط بيصلح غلطته عشان أمه*
> ...



 تسلمي لي يااااقليي بحووور
الروووعه بروووعة تواااجدك الغااالي حبيبتي
ربي يقويك ويعااافيك ولاخلاولاعدم من نووور هالاشراااقه الحلوووه مثلك غلاتوووو
دمت لي يالغلا
اجمل الاماااني لك بالتوفيق والسعاااده

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*دائما متألقه في ما تكتبي* 

*البارت رائع جدا ولأكن ماتمنيت ينتهي بسرعه*

*يعطيك الف عافيه*

*وبنتظار ابداعك القادم.....ههه أعرف جوابك هههه*

*تمنياتي لك بتوفيق* 

*تحياتي القلبيه لك ام حموزي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

كلمة حق ليس بهاا اي مبالغه او مجاامله    :amuse: 
لم ارى اي كتااب قصصي متخصص يروي ويحكي بعض الاموور التي 
يعانيهاا اصحااب ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه وبعص الاموور الخاصه بحياتهم 
وانتى تملكيين هذا القلم وهذا الاحساس وهذه القصص الراائعه
 فلا تحرميين الناس من قراتهاا والاستفاده منهاا لذى سأكرر علكم الاقتراح 
و الطلب السابق ،،فقد فكرووابما سأقترح ولا تجعلينه امر مستحييل
اقترح علييكم جمع هذه القصص الجمييله والراائعه وتعملوون على تقوييم نصهاا
وتعدونهاا للطبااعه لانني متيقن انهاا  اذا ابصرت النوور ستلاقي رواجدا كبيرا جدا 
لان المكتبات العربيه تفتقر لهذا النمط القصصي الذي يعتني بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه
اتمنى ان تفكري في كلامي فقط فكري قبل ان تجييبي 
اتمنى لك التوفيقق كما اتمنى ان اقراء المزييد مما تبدعوون

----------


## Habit Roman

*أختي العزيزة فررررح*
*يعجز قلمي عن وصف مشاعري تجاه ماكتبت يداك* 
*فكل الشكر لك عزيزتي أستمتعنا معك جداآآآآآآآآآ* 
*وأتمنى أن نلتقي في قصه أخرى من أبداعكم*

*تحياتي*

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *دائما متألقه في ما تكتبي* 
> 
> *البارت رائع جدا ولأكن ماتمنيت ينتهي بسرعه*
> *واااو اي بسرعه كأنها سنه بنسبه لي ههههه*
> *وتعبتكم معاااي*
> *يعطيك الف عافيه*
> 
> ...



تسلمي لي حبيبتي بحووور
التألق بفضل تشجحيعكم المستمر لي 
ويسعدني روووعة تواااصلك الغااالي
 لاخلاولاعدم من هالاطلاله الحلوووه يالغلا
دمتي بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> كلمة حق ليس بهاا اي مبالغه او مجاامله 
> لم ارى اي كتااب قصصي متخصص يروي ويحكي بعض الاموور التي 
> يعانيهاا اصحااب ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه وبعص الاموور الخاصه بحياتهم 
> وانتى تملكيين هذا القلم وهذا الاحساس وهذه القصص الراائعه
> فلا تحرميين الناس من قراتهاا والاستفاده منهاا لذى سأكرر علكم الاقتراح 
> و الطلب السابق ،،فقد فكرووابما سأقترح ولا تجعلينه امر مستحييل
> اقترح علييكم جمع هذه القصص الجمييله والراائعه وتعملوون على تقوييم نصهاا
> وتعدونهاا للطبااعه لانني متيقن انهاا اذا ابصرت النوور ستلاقي رواجدا كبيرا جدا 
> لان المكتبات العربيه تفتقر لهذا النمط القصصي الذي يعتني بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه
> ...



 مشكووور اخوووي ..
حضووورك دوووم اعتز به وحروووفك تعطر اجواااء متصفحي
دوووم هالتوااااصل المــتمـــــيز
دوووم خيي منوووور 
اسأل الله لك بقضاء حوااائجك بحق الصلاة
على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
ورحم الله والديك
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> *أختي العزيزة فررررح*
> *يعجز قلمي عن وصف مشاعري تجاه ماكتبت يداك* 
> *فكل الشكر لك عزيزتي أستمتعنا معك جداآآآآآآآآآ* 
> *وأتمنى أن نلتقي في قصه أخرى من أبداعكم*
> 
> *تحياتي*



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي Habit Roman
ع تواااجدك الغااالي اشرقت شمس متصفحي 
بروووعة توااااصك العطر ..
من القلب اشكرك يالغلا
دوووم هالاطله الذهبيه غلاتووو
دمتي بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## نبراس،،،

> لكن بجد خيي لم اصل الى هذا المستوى



 

فرح اولا : بالنسبه لرأيي فأنا لا اوافقك على هذا القول انتي لا تحكمين 
القرااء هم من يحكموون وانا ابديت رأيي دون مجامله ابدا بل اعتبرت نفسي أخ لك
وابديت لك بما في خاطري 
ثانيا: اتمنى ان لا تقللي من شأن اعمالك ولا تقولي ان كتاباتي لم تصل لهذا المستوى
بل داائما  افتخري باعمالك ،،،
داائما اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## زهور الامل

فرح الغاليه
ماشاء الله ..ابـــــــــدااااع وتألق 
كنت من المتابعين وبشوووق بس من ورى الكواليييييييييييس :toung: 
وبصراحه رايي من راي الاخ نبراس 
موانتي الاتحكمين القارئ هو من يحكم 
اتمنى ان يظهر ابداعك ااااالى النور عزيزتي 
والانسان لابقلل من شأنه .الكف واصل لامحاله :evil:  هههههه
يسلموو

----------


## فرح

> فرح اولا : بالنسبه لرأيي فأنا لا اوافقك على هذا القول انتي لا تحكمين 
> القرااء هم من يحكموون وانا ابديت رأيي دون مجامله ابدا بل اعتبرت نفسي أخ لك
> وابديت لك بما في خاطري 
> ثانيا: اتمنى ان لا تقللي من شأن اعمالك ولا تقولي ان كتاباتي لم تصل لهذا المستوى
> بل داائما افتخري باعمالك ،،،
> داائما اتمنى لك التوفيق



تسلم اخوووي نبراس
بجد خيي جلست طويلا اريدان اردلم استطع
ليس قصورا مني في الردوانما خجلا منك ومن حروووفك
مشكووور خيي ع التشجيييييييييع ..
من القلب دعااائي لك بتسهيل امووورك وقضاء حوائجك 
بحق باب الحوائج سيدي قطيع الكفين وناصر الامام الحسين 
ابالفضل العباس عليه السلام..
اجمل واعطر التحاياا بحب المصطفى وآله الطاهرين

----------


## فرح

> فرح الغاليه
> 
> ماشاء الله ..ابـــــــــدااااع وتألق 
> كنت من المتابعين وبشوووق بس من ورى الكواليييييييييييس
> عااارفه يالغلا ..عااد تعرفين 
> وبصراحه رايي من راي الاخ نبراس 
> موانتي الاتحكمين القارئ هو من يحكم 
> اتمنى ان يظهر ابداعك ااااالى النور عزيزتي 
> والانسان لابقلل من شأنه .الكف واصل لامحاله هههههه
> ...



 يسلم قلبك حبيبتي زهــــــــووور
حضوووورك يعني لي الكثييييير
 لاعدمنا توااااصلك الرااائع حبيبتي 
دووووم نشتاااق الى تواااجدك عزيزتي 
اسعدالله ايااامك يالغلا
دمتي بخيييييييير

----------


## سر النجاة

العزيزة فرح 
تبهريني دائما بجميل إبداعك لا أتكلم مجاملة بل حقيقة وكلام صادر من القلب  فعلا دخلتي قلبي وأخدت لك مقعداً فيه .... بصراحة أختي لم تكن لي في السابق إهتمامات بهذة الفئة من الناس ربما لأن الله أنعم علي بنعمه  حيث لم تكن لدينا في العائلة  من قريب  أو بعيد من ذوي الإحتياجات ...ولا أخفي عليك عندما كنت صغيرة كنت أخاف من ذوي 
الإحتياجات بل كنت أخاف من المرض بصفة عامة  عندما كبرت قل الخوف لكن لم يكن هناك إهتمام  ولكن ما إن بدأ في قراءة كتاباتك أحسست بوجود هذة الفئة بدأت اتعلق بها لم اشعر بوجود الفرق بيني وبينهم فئة تعيش بيننا سلبها الله نعمة لكن أعطاها قوة الإرادة والعزم لتثبت وجودها في هذا العالم 
هذة كانت مشاعر سر النجاة 
سأعود بتعليقي على القصة قريبا

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 

 غاليتي فرح اسعدالله ايامش  بكل خير واسعدالله روحك الطيبة بالفرح والمسرات


ماهذه الكلمات وماهذا الاحساس 

وماهذه الروح الطاهرة النقية

وماهذه الريشة الذهبية التي تكتبين وتسطرين احلى وارقى الكلمات والمشاعر الانسانيه 


كلمات رائعة وشعور جميل وصورة حقيقة واقعية جسدت لنا هنا 



لا يمكنني الا ان اقول بارك الله فيك واسعدك وانار قلبك بالسرور
 
وجعل ربي حياتك كلها سعادة وافراح 

والله مهما كتبت فلن استطيع ان اووفيك حقك 

 
اسال الله ان تظل الفرحة والابتسامة في قلبك ماحييت وان يبعد عنك الاحزان بجاه محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
لك مني فائق التقدير والاحترام 

والدعوات هي اقل مااقدمه لك

فباذن الله دعائي مستمر لك في ظهر الغيب
دمت بخير وسعاده ورضى من رب العباد

اجمل باقة ورد اهديها اليك 






فروحه لا تحرمينا من روعة جديدك  .....ننتظر التميز دائما منك كما 
عهدناك دائماً


تحياتي و تمنياتي لك بالإزدهارالدائم

----------


## فرح

> العزيزة فرح 
> تبهريني دائما بجميل إبداعك لا أتكلم مجاملة بل حقيقة وكلام صادر من القلب فعلا دخلتي قلبي وأخدت لك مقعداً فيه .... بصراحة أختي لم تكن لي في السابق إهتمامات بهذة الفئة من الناس ربما لأن الله أنعم علي بنعمه حيث لم تكن لدينا في العائلة من قريب أو بعيد من ذوي الإحتياجات ...ولا أخفي عليك عندما كنت صغيرة كنت أخاف من ذوي 
> الإحتياجات بل كنت أخاف من المرض بصفة عامة عندما كبرت قل الخوف لكن لم يكن هناك إهتمام ولكن ما إن بدأ في قراءة كتاباتك أحسست بوجود هذة الفئة بدأت اتعلق بها لم اشعر بوجود الفرق بيني وبينهم فئة تعيش بيننا سلبها الله نعمة لكن أعطاها قوة الإرادة والعزم لتثبت وجودها في هذا العالم 
> هذة كانت مشاعر سر النجاة 
> سأعود بتعليقي على القصة قريبا



 اختي الغاااليه ســــر النجاة...
بجد واصدقك القول لاتوجد في عائلتي من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه
وبعد كنت اخاااف منهم خوووف موطبيعي بس اكيييد كان لسبب 
كان لنا جار وشوي في سن مراهقه وشوي كان مع اخوي وتعرفين اولاد
واني كنت صغيره فلذا الخوف كان يسيطر علي كلماشفته او حتى اسمع صوته
 عزيزتي الظاهرنملك نفس الصفات 
ولذى تواجدي بمنتدى الصحه نادر دخووووولي ..
لازلت الى الان حتى القراءه عن اشياء صحيه
مااقربها ..لو اسمع بذكر مرض اعودبالله  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :wacko:  :rolleyes: 
بس مع مرور الوقت عرفت ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه عن قرب 
وعرفت مشاكلهم وهمومهم ويش الايفرحهم والايسعدهم 
وكيف صبرهم واصراهم ونقاط قوتهم وضعفهم ...شعورهم 
واكتسبت منهم صفات وكل يوم احبهم اكثر من اليوم الاقبله 
اصبحت حياتي مرتبطه بهم ولااتوقع حياتي بدونهم 
بجد لايختلفون عنا بشي ربي اخذمنهم شي وعوضهم باشياء 
الحمدلله رب العالمين ...
ابداع عندهم لاحدودله ..ربي يوفقهم ويسعدهم وينورطريقهم 
بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
غاااليتي ســــــر الحياه
من القلب اشكرك ..وانتظر هطووول حروووفك المضيئه
اتمنى ان لاتطيلي في توااااصلك هنا وتنورينا باستمرااااار ...
وانتظر بشووووق الى ابداء رايك يالغلا
دمتي برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
> 
> غاليتي فرح اسعدالله ايامش بكل خير واسعدالله روحك الطيبة بالفرح والمسرات
> جميعا ان شاء الله 
> 
> ماهذه الكلمات وماهذا الاحساس  
> وماهذه الروح الطاهرة النقية
> *ياااااعــــــلي حبيبتي ام الحلووووين...*
> ...



 حبيبتي واختي الغااااليه ام الحلويييين....
حرووووفك هنا اضااااءت هذا المتصفح ،،،حرووووفكهنا لها طعم خااااص..
من القلاب اشكر توااااجدك الغااالي 
كلماااتنك وسااااام اعتزبها 
هنيئا لي ترك بصمتك في صفحتي وبين سطووووري المتوااااضعه
لاعدمت تواااااصلك الممـــــــــيز
لحروووفك باااقااات من النرجس والياسمين
دعاااائي لك خيه بقضاء حوااائجك بحق العباس بن علي عليه السلام
دمت حبيبتي برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*هلا وغــلا بفرح ،،*
*كل عام وانتي بإلف خير ،،*
*اجزاء روووعه وقصه ولا احلى ،،*
*احداث متتاليه جميله وسلسه في مشاعر دعاء ،،*
*ابدعتي غاليتي في تناسق الكلمات وتناغم الحروف ،،*
*لازال قلمكِ مبدع وينبض بالاحساس والمشاعر الراقيه،،*
*فــــــــــــــرح ،،*
*اعذري قلة حروفي وتناقص شكري ع الابداع اللامتناهي ،،*
*ربي يعطيكـِ الف عااافيه ع هيكـ روعهـ ،،*
*وقضى الله حوائجكـِ وسهل اموركـِ دنيا وآخرهـ ،،*
*وبانتظار جديد قلمكِ المميز ،،*
*دمتي بعين المولى ،،*
*تحياااتي ،،*

----------


## أمينه

الله يعطيش ألف عافيه أختي فروحه 

وإليي رجعه للتعليق  
 

تقبلي تحياتي 



هذه أنا  


أمينه

----------

